# Stuff and Things > HISTORY, veterans & science >  Double Trouble!

## HawkTheSlayer

I've don't think this has ever happened in my lifetime. Two named storms in the Gulf of Mexico next week *AT  THE  SAME TIME*!

The only bright spot, if you want to call it that, is one will be a tropical storm and the other a Cat 1 hurricane(current forecast).


Screenshot_20200820-112056.jpg

Click screenshot to enlarge. Blue dot is me.

----------

Daily Bread (08-20-2020),dinosaur (08-20-2020),Hillofbeans (08-21-2020),jirqoadai (08-20-2020),Julia (08-23-2020),Montana (08-23-2020),NuYawka (08-21-2020),pjohns (08-20-2020),Quark (08-20-2020),RMNIXON (08-20-2020)

----------


## Old Tex

Well the good news is that your not right on the gulf. Of course if they get big your probably screwed anyway. 

Remember Ike? We are in the center (more or less) of Texas & we got a LOT of rain & wind from Ike. So if they become BIG, get the hell out of dodge. I've seen many a hurricane up close & you don't screw around with them. And remember NOTHING STOPS floods for long.

----------

dinosaur (08-20-2020),Quark (08-20-2020)

----------


## Foghorn

Trump's fault.

Anyway, I don't think I've seen this before either.  Usually when two are somewhat close together one follows well behind the other.

----------

Captain Kirk! (08-20-2020),OldSchool (08-23-2020)

----------


## Quark

> I've don't think this has ever happened in my lifetime. Two named storms in the Gulf of Mexico next week *AT  THE  SAME TIME*!
> 
> The only bright spot, if you want to call it that, is one will be a tropical storm and the other a Cat 1 hurricane(current forecast).
> 
> 
> Screenshot_20200820-112056.jpg
> 
> Click screenshot to enlarge. Blue dot is me.


Try and stay safe.

----------

Hillofbeans (08-21-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Trump's fault.
> 
> Anyway, I don't think I've seen this before either.  Usually when two are somewhat close together one follows well behind the other.


I've been slaving for two weeks out in the hot sun, cleaning this place up with a tractor blade pushing limbs into piles, mowing in the orchard and under native pecan trees. The natives are loaded and limbs break and fall everyday. Improved varieties dont have to much pecans and most trees have none this year. 

Then, i washed my large aluminum deck with an electric pressure washer. Took all day in the hot sun.
Got that done, then my pressure washer died, so I washed my whole house(vinyl siding) with a washrag, soapy water, and a squeeze nozzle on a scaffold. 

I was looking forward to a quiet weekend of rest.
Looks like I'll have to start making some preps for either storm.

If we get sustained,  tropical storm force winds of 45mph or more, it's going to be a mess with the load those trees are carrying. You dont mind losing the crop, but losing limbs or trees is not good. 
It will be like all my work the last two weeks was for nothing and I'll have to do it all over again, and maybe on a larger and wider scale.

----------

dinosaur (08-20-2020),Hillofbeans (08-21-2020),Montana (08-23-2020),Quark (08-20-2020)

----------


## Canadianeye

This is not gonna be good...

----------

dinosaur (08-20-2020),Quark (08-20-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Try and stay safe.


Thanks my friend.

I always practice safe weather.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Hillofbeans (08-21-2020),Kodiak (08-20-2020),Quark (08-20-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I've don't think this has ever happened in my lifetime. Two named storms in the Gulf of Mexico next week *AT  THE  SAME TIME*!
> 
> The only bright spot, if you want to call it that, is one will be a tropical storm and the other a Cat 1 hurricane(current forecast).
> 
> 
> Screenshot_20200820-112056.jpg
> 
> Click screenshot to enlarge. Blue dot is me.


Glow Bull Warming?

Quick!  Burn your SUV!  Appease Gaia...and send an ambassador to Princess Greta!  Find OUT what we're to do!  How many successful capitalists we must crucify!  How MUCH we must give to Elon the Musk to subsidize his Earf-Saving enterprise, Tesla!  How much POT he needs each day, to continue to Save! The! Planet!

----------



----------


## JustPassinThru

> Thanks my friend.
> 
> I always practice safe weather.


Safety dance?

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Well the good news is that your not right on the gulf. Of course if they get big your probably screwed anyway. 
> 
> Remember Ike? We are in the center (more or less) of Texas & we got a LOT of rain & wind from Ike. So if they become BIG, get the hell out of dodge. I've seen many a hurricane up close & you don't screw around with them. And remember NOTHING STOPS floods for long.


Fortunately I'm a piece inland but still too close. I've had sustained winds of 100mph here in 1992 during Hurricane Andrew. Even worse was Gustav in 2008! Winds were not quite that high but the damn thing took like 36 hours to move through and just pounded us relentlessly. You should have seen the trees down for that one.

----------

dinosaur (08-20-2020),Montana (08-23-2020)

----------


## dinosaur

Doh!  We are prepping too!  Metal for our new roof is supposed to be delivered on Monday!   :Geez:   You can guess what shape the new house is in right now!

Too early to tell if we will be hit or not, but it doesn't look good!  In the cone for now.  We have a lot of prep to do, and the weather is lousy!

Stay safe!

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> This is not gonna be good...


Reminds me a movie called something like Superstorm. :Smiley ROFLMAO: 
Usually when you have a hurricane, electric companies contract out restoration work from neighboring utilities in neighboring states.

Together, these two could impact an area from Galveston east to the Florida panhandle, encompassing 5 states. Crews will be staying home and contract work will have to come from the north.

In the event you end up with a Cat 1 hurricane and a Cat 2 hurricane instead of a storm and a minimal hurricane , there could be some long-term, widespread outages.

----------

dinosaur (08-20-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Safety dance?


The safety man in the refineries makes you do that. At least that's how it feels.  :Smiley20:

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Doh!  We are prepping too!  Metal for our new roof is supposed to be delivered on Monday!    You can guess what shape the new house is in right now!
> 
> Too early to tell if we will be hit or not, but it doesn't look good!  In the cone for now.  We have a lot of prep to do, and the weather is lousy!
> 
> Stay safe!


 @dinosaur, you're the first person I thought about when I saw this scenario with all you've been through and the construction underway. 

Good luck to you and the misses.

----------


## Quark

Fortunately I live in Montana with a light breeze being 10 to 20 MPH. 20 to 40 MPH a strong breeze. 40 to 90 MPH high winds. These kinds of winds are common year round with non- wind days counted on both hands for the year. I'd never notice a hurricane coming through here.

----------


## Jen

> I've don't think this has ever happened in my lifetime. Two named storms in the Gulf of Mexico next week *AT  THE  SAME TIME*!
> 
> The only bright spot, if you want to call it that, is one will be a tropical storm and the other a Cat 1 hurricane(current forecast).
> 
> 
> Attachment 52123
> 
> Click screenshot to enlarge. Blue dot is me.


As you know tropical storms can dump a lot of rain if nothing else.  Maybe the Cat 1 will have some of its strength lost when it grazes Florida....  but that could wobble either way.  

I was in a heavy tropical storm in Fajardo, PR....  alone with my son and 2 dogs.  Our back yard was flooded by almost a foot of water (I didn't measure) that came into the house about 6 feet beyond the back door.  Our short cul d sac was on high enough ground (the front of the house) but the cross street was a raging river.  There's no way I could have left even on foot.  My husband was on base at Roosevelt Roads.  Everything was flooded between us. No power. No phone.   Pretty exciting.  But I know the power of a tropical storm.

----------

dinosaur (08-20-2020)

----------


## Jen

> Fortunately I live in Montana with a light breeze being 10 to 20 MPH. 20 to 40 MPH a strong breeze. 40 to 90 MPH high winds. These kinds of winds are common year round with non- wind days counted on both hands for the year. I'd never notice a hurricane coming through here.


I am in OK -- close enough for some really good rain from one or the other.  I welcome that.

Are your winds chinook/ santa anna in variety or just the winds that go sweeping across the plain?

----------

dinosaur (08-20-2020)

----------


## dinosaur

> @dinosaur, you're the first person I thought about when I saw this scenario with all you've been through and the construction underway. 
> 
> Good luck to you and the misses.


Thank you Hawk.  The NWS track has the eye tracking directly over us, ala Michael.  It will be at Cat 2 according to the intensity guidance right now.  Michael's eye passed directly over us at Cat 4.  We still have a lot of standing timber that is weakened.  This could be the end of all the pines.  

One of our generators, our largest, is inoperable right now!  Won't be fixed before the storm hits.  Sent me the wrong part.   :Geez: We have a dedicated genset for the well, and a smaller unit for the trailer that handles most everything but won't handle both air conditioners.

But it's still early.  We won't know if we will take a direct hit until about Sunday.  We have a lot of prep to do, regardless.  Living out of a trailer right now, we use the outdoor space a lot.  We have canopies to take down, shelving that need to be relocated into the garage.  We just put up a greenhouse that is not anchored yet.  Trailer and chicken coop were lost with Michael.  We will try to strap down the chicken coop again, and the replacement trailer is anchored.  We'll just have to see.

Garage survived Michael so we have some comfort with that structure.  House is open, but ground floor is covered and strapped to the foundation.  We have a safe room, but the steel door is not installed.  I may make and install a temporary door if I have time, or install the steel door, but it is 1500 pounds and I need to somehow winch it into place to install it.  Not sure if I have time to figure it out.

I have a pic of the house from yesterday on my phone, I will try to post it here.  Rainbow over the house, hopefully a good omen.

Looks like your storm will track more to the west.  No one along the Gulf will get much sleep this weekend.  We hope all your family will be safe, and we hope everyone along the Gulf is both ready and safe.

----------

Jen (08-20-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> The safety man in the refineries makes you do that. At least that's how it feels.



Let me guess.  Pre-shift stretching calisthenics, Japan-style?

THAT fad went away fast, and thank God for small favors.

----------



----------


## RMNIXON

That little Storm off Baha CA is giving us moist heat!  :Sad20:

----------



----------


## Captain Kirk!

Stock on stuff if you haven't already.

----------



----------


## jirqoadai

Hawk? you do know the Tuscaloosa is not only a shale but a sandstone too, right?

----------



----------


## dinosaur

Home with Rainbow.jpg

Photo taken 08/19/2020

----------

Hillofbeans (08-21-2020),Jen (08-20-2020),NuYawka (08-21-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Let me guess.  Pre-shift stretching calisthenics, Japan-style?
> 
> THAT fad went away fast, and thank God for small favors.


The safety man doesn't like when I dance on I-beams or scaffolding with a harness without lanyards attached.

----------

Hillofbeans (08-21-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Hawk? you do know the Tuscaloosa is not only a shale but a sandstone too, right?


I'm aware of all aspects of the Tuscaloosa Trend. Some of my neighbors are millionaires since the late 70s and early 80s. Some of us are still poor. 

Do you think it will have an affect on the storms?

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Home with Rainbow.jpg
> 
> Photo taken 08/19/2020


Nice place!
Rainbow halo.

----------

dinosaur (08-20-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Stock on stuff if you haven't already.


Beer and Crown Royal. 
Boudin and cracklin.

----------


## jirqoadai

> I'm aware of all aspects of the Tuscaloosa Trend. Some of my neighbors are millionaires since the late 70s and early 80s. Some of us are still poor. 
> 
> Do you think it will have an affect on the storms?


yes. they have a propensity to travel where large volumns of oil have been extracted. allmost like a magnetic draw for them.

----------



----------


## JustPassinThru

> The safety man doesn't like when I dance on I-beams or scaffolding with a harness without lanyards attached.


Oh, yeah.  With us, on the ray-road...it was when you had a comfortable lean, and with sudden events, it turned into a cartwheel.

It actually happened.  I was a new switchman, three months on the job...and I was given a new-new trainee for a day.  I was the Utility Man in Rockport Yard.  That didn't mean I managed the phone trunk lines; that meant, when a yard job or a road crew came in, and needed an extra hand (always needed it) I was the one to do it.  And this guy...forget his name, but turned out to be a good employee.  Black kid - worked as a Ford mechanic for a couple years before.

So.  We were to set a car out from the Cleveland-Columbus daily train.  Get out there; radio comm; cut the train, ride the move into the yard, cut off the car, ride the point out; and wait for the dispatcher to line the power switch and give us a signal back to the rest of the train.  That last, took time, sometimes, especially on busy afternoons.

We're coming out of the yard with a grain hopper with a catwalk on the end.  We're waiting; and swapping stories.  And the kid...I didn't notice it, but he assumed a lounging stance, leaning on a car brace.

The train had to move forward about five car-lengths.  So there was no reason for the engineer to talk to us when he was ready to move.  We're talking, he's leaning...there's 75 cars between us and the head end.

Slack runout is violent.  You can go from 0 to 5 mph instantly, because of the slack tightening.

That's what happened.  My arm was jerked, but I was prepared.  I hadn't seen what the kid was doing - but I saw what happened afterwards.  He did a perfect cartwheel off the end, and landed in the gauge - between the rails.

He was durable - and had a sense of humor.  I didn't have to report an injury - which was good, because, as the senior man, I'd have been cited for it, for not instructing my trainee.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> yes. they have a propensity to travel where large volumns of oil have been extracted. allmost like a magnetic draw for them.


They should give those storms names like, Texaco Twister, Chevron howler, and Slick 50.

----------


## jirqoadai

> They should give those storms names like, Texaco Twister, Chevron howler, and Slick 50.


im calling landfall prediction on the western storm. itll be the part of Chambers county TEXAS that hits to ocean. right through ( smith oaks sanctuary ) which is a BSA camp ground. 86 million barrels of oil has been extracted so far from the High Island salt dome. itll travel through the gap between Galveston county and Jefferson county. if i call this strike exactly you owe me a crawdad meal, agree?

----------

dinosaur (08-21-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> im calling landfall prediction on the western storm. itll be the part of Chambers county TEXAS that hits to ocean. right through ( smith oaks sanctuary ) which is a BSA camp ground. 86 million barrels of oil has been extracted so far from the High Island salt dome. itll travel through the gap between Galveston county and Jefferson county. if i call this strike exactly you owe me a crawdad meal, agree?


No deal. 
I have a feeling if I win you will send me some armadillo tamales from Harlingen.  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

I used to get some real good homemade tamales from down there. 
Then one day my buddy made the mistake of asking me what kind I wanted. All the while, i thought i was getting beef tamales. I asked him what kind they offered. He said, "Beef, pork, goat, lamb, whatever is available".

I asked him to bring me some Mezcal instead, from that day on.

----------

dinosaur (08-21-2020)

----------


## jirqoadai

> No deal. 
> I have a feeling if I win you will send me some armadillo tamales from Harlingen. 
> 
> I used to get some real good homemade tamales from down there. 
> Then one day my buddy made the mistake of asking me what kind I wanted. All the while, i thought i was getting beef tamales. I asked him what kind they offered. He said, "Beef, pork, goat, lamb, whatever is available".
> 
> I asked him to bring me some Mezcal instead, from that day on.


not armadillo. possum w/nutra entrails

----------



----------


## UKSmartypants

Ive never seen a tornado or a hurricane...they tend not to occur in UK or Spain.....

We have muzzies instead.

----------


## RedLily b6

> I've don't think this has ever happened in my lifetime. Two named storms in the Gulf of Mexico next week *AT  THE  SAME TIME*!
> 
> The only bright spot, if you want to call it that, is one will be a tropical storm and the other a Cat 1 hurricane(current forecast).
> 
> 
> Attachment 52123
> 
> Click screenshot to enlarge. Blue dot is me.


That looks ominous.  Stay safe!    :Love9:

----------

dinosaur (08-21-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> That looks ominous.  Stay safe!


Here's the latest models . Both are now forecast to be hurricanes.
Check this out @dinosaur @Red Lily

Looks like both will make landfall at about the same time and I'll be in the middle.

I have truly never seen anything like this nor ever even dreamed of such a thing.
And sometimnes I have some pretty far fetched dreams.  :Cool20: 

Screenshot_20200821-071207.jpg
Click on the clear and enlarge

----------

dinosaur (08-21-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> This is not gonna be good...


And it's getting worse. All we need now is for one, or both, to reach Cat 2 Status. See previous post.

----------

Daily Bread (08-21-2020),dinosaur (08-21-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

Moar calamity.

Just what the Dumbo cRats need...chaos, both to get the sheeple bleating, and to hide their fraud.

AND...to feed their Glow Bull Warming Narrative.

----------



----------


## RedLily b6

> Here's the latest models . Both are now forecast to be hurricanes.
> Check this out @dinosaur @Red Lily
> 
> Looks like both will make landfall at about the same time and I'll be in the middle.
> 
> I have truly never seen anything like this nor ever even dreamed of such a thing.
> And sometimnes I have some pretty far fetched dreams. 
> 
> Screenshot_20200821-071207.jpg
> Click on the clear and enlarge


That looks heavy duty scary!!!    :Frown:

----------

dinosaur (08-21-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

I don't care ! The weather is sweet up here .
 :Thinking:  I hope it doesn't effect the Orange crop - I lubs me some oranges , maybe I should worry

----------

dinosaur (08-21-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> That looks heavy duty scary!!!


At the moment, with the current cones, i dont know what to think. I guess i should be thankful neither will be a direct hit so far. But its early and we really won't get a handle on things until late Sunday.

I foresee a huge rain event with plenty flooding in-between the storms .
The western storm will be pushing winds from the south and the eastern storm will be pushing winds from the north. That will cause convergence and lots of uplifting.

I don't see any good case scenarios or improvement in the future for this area.

----------

dinosaur (08-21-2020),Oceander (08-21-2020)

----------


## Oceander

Stay safe!

----------

dinosaur (08-21-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

> At the moment, with the current cones, i dont know what to think. I guess i should be thankful neither will be a direct hit so far. But its early and we really won't get a handle on things until late Sunday.
> 
> I foresee a huge rain event with plenty flooding in-between the storms .
> The western storm will be pushing winds from the south and the eastern storm will be pushing winds from the north. That will cause convergence and lots of uplifting.
> 
> *I don't see any good case scenarios or improvement in the future for this area*.


Say what?

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I don't care ! The weather is sweet up here .
>  I hope it doesn't effect the Orange crop - I lubs me some oranges , maybe I should worry


Worry indeed, and not just about oranges.

Pecans, Soybeans, and sugarcane will take a hit. Most(about 75%) of the rice and corn have been harvested down here.

----------

Daily Bread (08-21-2020),dinosaur (08-21-2020),Hillofbeans (08-21-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Say what?


Without a drastic change in either storm's forecast track, ( outside of the cones, more west for the West hurricane, more east for the east hurricane) it will be an event greater than marginal.

Nothing like this has ever happened before and I have some anxiety, fear if you will, of the unknown.
That's the scary part to me.

----------

dinosaur (08-21-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Worry indeed, and not just about oranges.
> 
> Pecans, Soybeans, and sugarcane will take a hit. Most(about 75%) of the rice and corn have been harvested down here.



Plus, there's the inland movement of hurricanes.  New York is definitely NOT safe from the effects of dying tropical storms.

My first five years were in suburban NYC...on the New Jersey side.  I remember, oddly...the last year I was there, a few months before we all moved to Cleveland...Summit County, NJ, was devastated by a hurricane.

I remember the downed trees, big and little, and "hurricane...hurricane..." by the grownups.

Later, 1969...with some family ties in Southwestern New York State...it was just devastated by a hurricane there.  So bad, even, that the state government, and the county Board of Tourism and Recreation...actually took out public-service radio spots, imploring would-be tourists to stay home, or turn around and go back.  That, in that day, was remarkable - but so was the damage.

----------

dinosaur (08-21-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Stay safe!


Indeed I will. I'm too old to die now. I can't fight these things any longer. 
An old man once told me he never lost a fight when he was young. Skeptically, i asked him how that was possible. He said his legs were strong and he could always run away.

----------

dinosaur (08-21-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

2 of them almost guarantees a hit during high tide and with those winds pushing excess water up on to the shore it won't be good . They know what to expect and the precautions to take but it's still going to wear on the residents who don't need more on their minds . 
They're tuff down along that coast and will brush it off and come back .

----------

dinosaur (08-21-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

> Without a drastic change in either storm's forecast track, ( outside of the cones, more west for the West hurricane, more east for the east hurricane) it will be an event greater than marginal.
> 
> Nothing like this has ever happened before and I have some anxiety, fear if you will, of the unknown.
> That's the scary part to me.


Well it's scary to me too and I'm not even facing it.  I guess you can't even get in a truck and take off if they are coming from 2 directions?

Stay safe, Hawk!!!

----------

dinosaur (08-21-2020),Oceander (08-21-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Indeed I will. I'm too old to die now. I can't fight these things any longer. 
> An old man once told me he never lost a fight when he was young. Skeptically, i asked him how that was possible. He said his legs were strong and he could always run away.


That was me Hawk . Now I just send my wife out to handle it .

----------



----------


## RedLily b6

> That was me Hawk . Now I just send my wife out to handle it .


You're incorrigible!    :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Daily Bread (08-21-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> 2 of them almost guarantees a hit during high tide and with those winds pushing excess water up on to the shore it won't be good . They know what to expect and the precautions to take but it's still going to wear on the residents who don't need more on their minds . 
> They're tuff down along that coast and will brush it off and come back .


Especially with the track of the western storm being close to the Beaumont area. Southerly winds will prevail all along the Louisiana coast. The marshes will be flooded , especially during high tide, and storm surge moves far inland on the flat, coastal plain.

The Florida panhandle will see elevated storm surge too, from the western storm.

#13 has reached TS strenght and is now named Laura.

----------

dinosaur (08-21-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> That was me Hawk . Now I just send my wife out to handle it .


She's got the connections to handle anything! 

Carlos Marcello did more for the city of NOLA than the politicians did.

----------

Daily Bread (08-21-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

That's right . They live with the people ,not above them .

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Here the latest tracks per the 4pm cdt from the NHC.
Both hurricane tracks have shifted west quite a bit .


Looks like I'll only have to deal with Laura now,  but as you see it will be almost a direct hit.

Click on thumbnail to clear and enlarge.


Screenshot_20200821-160349.jpg

----------

dinosaur (08-21-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

I'd be more than happy if I didn't have to deal with either of them!   :Frown:

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I'd be more than happy if I didn't have to deal with either of them!


Hopefully, that could happen. It's still early in the game and neither will be major hurricanes. There will be elevated tides along the Louisiana coast starting Monday until wednesday from the counter-clockwise winds of the soon to be named western storm.

It's bad enough playing the guessing game with one hurricane, let alone two.

----------



----------


## RedLily b6

Fingers crossed Laura tones down her fury!

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Fingers crossed Laura tones down her fury!


She's just a baby now and has to cross every Damn island out there which should delay development until it reaches the open waters of the gulf.
 @JMWinPR can give us a preview.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Puerto Rico is on Laura's menu next.

Screenshot_20200821-180612.jpg

----------

dinosaur (08-21-2020)

----------


## dinosaur

> Here the latest tracks per the 4pm cdt from the NHC.
> Both hurricane tracks have shifted west quite a bit .
> 
> 
> Looks like I'll only have to deal with Laura now,  but as you see it will be almost a direct hit.
> 
> Click on thumbnail to clear and enlarge.
> 
> 
> Attachment 52150


 @HawkTheSlayer    That latest track puts me officially out of the cone for Laura.  The lastest guidance gives us only a 10% chance of TS winds.  But we are barely out and it's still early.  We got more deck on the roof today.  Monday will be finishing the roof deck, but metal will not be on until the storm passes, we held metal at the mill today so we didn't have to worry about damage here.  We got our kayaks and jon boat off the dock and up where trees can't fall on them today.  We are continuing to prep as though we are going to get hit.  I won't relax till Monday.

Well, it looks like Laura is looking you square in the eyes right now.  Some of the models are still suggesting even more movement to the west, but that still puts you on the wrong side of the storm.  Prayers and best wishes for a weak storm that dissipates quickly coming onshore.

This is crazy.  The whole gulf coast is in prep mode.  No one is out of danger.  Our river is already up a foot from last weekend.  The rain from these systems is going to be crazy.  Thankfully, at least right now, these two seem to be fast movers.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> @HawkTheSlayer    That latest track puts me officially out of the cone for Laura.  The lastest guidance gives us only a 10% chance of TS winds.  But we are barely out and it's still early.  We got more deck on the roof today.  Monday will be finishing the roof deck, but metal will not be on until the storm passes, we held metal at the mill today so we didn't have to worry about damage here.  We got our kayaks and jon boat off the dock and up where trees can't fall on them today.  We are continuing to prep as though we are going to get hit.  I won't relax till Monday.
> 
> Well, it looks like Laura is looking you square in the eyes right now.  Some of the models are still suggesting even more movement to the west, but that still puts you on the wrong side of the storm.  Prayers and best wishes for a weak storm that dissipates quickly coming onshore.
> 
> This is crazy.  The whole gulf coast is in prep mode.  No one is out of danger.  Our river is already up a foot from last weekend.  The rain from these systems is going to be crazy.  Thankfully, at least right now, these two seem to be fast movers.


Yes it is crazy. I've been scouring the weather net. Lolol. 

You are correct about the West movement of some models.
The Euro model actually shows a more westerly track than what is being shown at the moment. Euro shows what will be Marco making landfall just north of corpus Christi, and Laura making landfall around the Vermillion bay/Lafayette area.
Laugh yet for @JustPassinThru.

Depends on how much the high over Bermuda strengthens.

One model I looked at has Laura at Cat 3 winds after gaining strenght over the deep seated heat on the Gulf loop current. I hope that model is thrown out by God. 


Crazy stuff.

----------

dinosaur (08-22-2020),JustPassinThru (08-21-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

dinosaur (08-22-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

> She's just a baby now and has to cross every Damn island out there which should delay development until it reaches the open waters of the gulf.
>  @JMWinPR can give us a preview.


Not a baby I'd like to tangle with!

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Not a baby I'd like to tangle with!


I've tangled with babes before.

----------



----------


## RedLily b6

> I've tangled with babes before.


Ohhh I bet you have  LOL

----------



----------


## JMWinPR

> She's just a baby now and has to cross every Damn island out there which should delay development until it reaches the open waters of the gulf.
>  @JMWinPR can give us a preview.


So far much ado about nothing. Slight drizzle all night. A friend in Loquillo had a fair amount of wind, brought the plants in and turned over the chairs. Me 18 miles away same coast, but a bit higher little wind. Saw Jupiter at 3AM socked in at sunrise, now the visibility is 3 miles.
GOES-East - Sector view: Tropical Atlantic - Air Mass - NOAA / NESDIS / STAR
This is a pretty good satellite. Shows west coast of Africa to LA. The loop can be set to 240 showing progression over the past 48 hrs

----------

dinosaur (08-22-2020)

----------


## JMWinPR

Just got a new grille. Last one went for 12 yrs. 5 or 6 people are supposed to come over to christen it. I finished cutting a couple of mango limbs to smoke the the chops and drum sticks. It is one of those pot luck deals,,,,,,,,everyone brings something. First time with the grille as well as my new "status". Sonia always did the "inside" stuff, as well as setting the table etc. My first foray for over 20 yrs. So far OK, I washed the dishes, didn't think to get plastic plates. Maybe I'll take a run to Wally's and see what's available.
Keep ya'll posted

----------

dinosaur (08-22-2020),potlatch (08-22-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Just got a new grille. Last one went for 12 yrs. 5 or 6 people are supposed to come over to christen it. I finished cutting a couple of mango limbs to smoke the the chops and drum sticks. It is one of those pot luck deals,,,,,,,,everyone brings something. First time with the grille as well as my new "status". Sonia always did the "inside" stuff, as well as setting the table etc. My first foray for over 20 yrs. So far OK, I washed the dishes, didn't think to get plastic plates. Maybe I'll take a run to Wally's and see what's available.
> Keep ya'll posted


Tropical storm party, eh? Lol.
Don't forget the beer.

----------

dinosaur (08-22-2020)

----------


## dinosaur

Holy Cow!  @JMWinPR  If you guys get any more rain, PR is going to be a flat sand bar!  No doubt in my mind, the ancient mountains of PR were taller than Mt Everest.  Is the rumor true, that rats on PR have gills?
 @HawkTheSlayer  Looks like you won't even have to turn the other cheek to get roundhouse kicked on both sides!  TS Little Marco will just be a "little" storm when it hits the coast??  Yeah, I think I remember hearing something like that back in October 2018.  Prep, prep, and prep some more so you don't have to get out when these things slam LA.

----------



----------


## JMWinPR

Welllll, the folks bailed on me. The tenderloins have been "brining" since Wed night. So I fired the sucker up and let it rip. The wind has picked up a bit as well as the rain. But nothing extraordinary. It seems as if I got the roof leaks fixed, I replaced the "rain gutter" Isasias (sp) knocked down, it seems to be holding up. (8 foot piece of bamboo) It will take until March/April for it to season sufficiently for varnish/and paint to stick. I use roof paint mixec with boric acid powder to seal and treat the inside. Varnish / urethane on the outside. I didn't treat the "nodes" properly on the last one and it rotted. I think I will soak them this time with Elmers  glue. We'll see, there is plenty more where this came from. 
I have jalousie windows in much of the house. When installed they failed to put felt/neoprene around the frame. Needless to say they leaked. I've tried calking, but to no avail, I can't get it into the void between the concrete and the window.  I used "Top Gun" roof paint in a sqeezee ketchup bottle to apply it around the edges. Worked fine except for one small area. And it is coming in fast. Completely soaked a good sized handtowel as I typed this. 
The darn thing is 8 feet long, and will be a bear and a half to pull out. ;;;;

----------

dinosaur (08-22-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Welllll, the folks bailed on me. The tenderloins have been "brining" since Wed night. So I fired the sucker up and let it rip. The wind has picked up a bit as well as the rain. But nothing extraordinary. It seems as if I got the roof leaks fixed, I replaced the "rain gutter" Isasias (sp) knocked down, it seems to be holding up. (8 foot piece of bamboo) It will take until March/April for it to season sufficiently for varnish/and paint to stick. I use roof paint mixec with boric acid powder to seal and treat the inside. Varnish / urethane on the outside. I didn't treat the "nodes" properly on the last one and it rotted. I think I will soak them this time with Elmers  glue. We'll see, there is plenty more where this came from. 
> I have jalousie windows in much of the house. When installed they failed to put felt/neoprene around the frame. Needless to say they leaked. I've tried calking, but to no avail, I can't get it into the void between the concrete and the window.  I used "Top Gun" roof paint in a sqeezee ketchup bottle to apply it around the edges. Worked fine except for one small area. And it is coming in fast. Completely soaked a good sized handtowel as I typed this. 
> The darn thing is 8 feet long, and will be a bear and a half to pull out. ;;;;


Flex Paste is da bomb!

That stuff will stop any leak. You can even apply it under water.

Greatest thing since duct tape and WD-40

----------


## JMWinPR

Wind gusts to 50 or so, very little rain but steady. Lost cable awhile ago, I've switched to Hughes, but it is so overcast, the signal is spotty. No damage, the coconuts have not blown down, just a few fronds and dead limbs

----------

dinosaur (08-22-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

@JMWinPR @Madison @Red Lily @Jen @JustPassinThru @dinosaur

Here's the latest from the NHC-4PM advisory

I am officially worried , now. Forecast to make landfall as hurricanes within 36 hours of each other.
Truly unprecedented. Marco fooled them good.

I was watching the weather channel on USTVGOTV and even they are worried as this has the potential to be catastrophic.

The only good thing is, we have time to prepare. 
Goodbye pecans. Goodbye sugarcane. Goodbye crops.

Tomorrow I will have to get more fuel for the generator


Here's the screenshot.
Click to enlarge and clear.


Screenshot_20200822-161251.jpg

----------

dinosaur (08-22-2020),Jen (08-22-2020),Madison (08-22-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

I expect prolonged power outages now, as the electric crews will not send out repair workers after marco as long as the threat of another hurricane, laura, is approaching.

Here's a little wider shot.

Screenshot_20200822-162558.jpg

----------

dinosaur (08-22-2020),Jen (08-22-2020),Madison (08-22-2020)

----------


## dinosaur

@HawkTheSlayer

Please give extra consideration to the variability and confidence levels for the intensity.  The intensity for Michael was all over the place.  If they can't get the track right, I would not trust the intensity forecast.  Be prepared to get out, too, as Plan B. 

Who is the guy to your southeast that evoked the wrath of the Big Man upstairs?   What the heck did he do?

----------

Jen (08-22-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

OMG Hawk.  OMG OMG OMG!   I hope you have a plan to get out.   Whatever you do don't leave it too late.   Better to be safe when that's the only thing you can do.   Keep yourself safe!

OMG scary, please stay safe!   :Love9: 

See I'm jabbering like a loon.  That looks freaky scary though

----------

Jen (08-22-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> @HawkTheSlayer
> 
> Please give extra consideration to the variability and confidence levels for the intensity.  The intensity for Michael was all over the place.  If they can't get the track right, I would not trust the intensity forecast.  Be prepared to get out, too, as Plan B. 
> 
> Who is the guy to your southeast that evoked the wrath of the Big Man upstairs?   What the heck did he do?


Oh I agree. I'm expecting Marco to be Cat 2 . That is what I'm preparing for.

----------

Jen (08-22-2020)

----------


## Madison

@HawkTheSlayer

Be prepared and be safe ...someday you`ll need to dig an underground  room with a trap so you can stay safer...with your cat, food and water, light etc

Keep updates ok

----------

Jen (08-22-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> OMG Hawk.  OMG OMG OMG!   I hope you have a plan to get out.   Whatever you do don't leave it too late.   Better to be safe when that's the only thing you can do.   Keep yourself safe!
> 
> OMG scary, please stay safe!  
> 
> See I'm jabbering like a loon.  That looks freaky scary though


We are in a severe drought. The first 6-10 inches of rain will go in the ground. That's a plus. I don't have to worry about storm surge or major flooding, mostly wind damage, and my neighbors rotten tree she refuses to cut that hangs dangerously close to my house.

Bitch. And it ain't like she got no money. She just paid $500,000 to buy back the same house she sold for$220,000.

----------

Jen (08-22-2020),Madison (08-22-2020)

----------


## Jen

> @JMWinPR @Madison @Red Lily @Jen @JustPassinThru @dinosaur
> 
> Here's the latest from the NHC-4PM advisory
> 
> I am officially worried , now. Forecast to make landfall as hurricanes within 36 hours of each other.
> Truly unprecedented. Marco fooled them good.
> 
> I was watching the weather channel on USTVGOTV and even they are worried as this has the potential to be catastrophic.
> 
> ...


Oh wow.  That looks bad.  Please be prepared.

----------

Madison (08-22-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> @HawkTheSlayer
> 
> Be prepared and be safe ...someday you`ll need to dig an underground  room with a trap so you can stay safer...with your cat, food and water, light etc
> 
> Keep updates ok


If I dig around here, I'll hit either water or oil.
C'est moi.  Un cajun hillbilly.

----------

Madison (08-22-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Oh wow.  That looks bad.  Please be prepared.


I bought a few things this morning. Lots of sandwich meat and 4 loaves of bread. I put 3 in the freezer.

2-30 packs of Busch
1-1750ml(half gallon) Crown Royal
1-1750ml cheap vodka($9.96) in case I run out of above.

----------

Jen (08-22-2020),JustPassinThru (08-22-2020),Madison (08-22-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

Stupid bitch.  Get ready to sue her if it does any damage!    :Angry20:

----------

Madison (08-22-2020)

----------


## jirqoadai

at 2PM sunday, your time Hawk, if the eye of the storm isnt exactly at 25.5N-87.5W, you can rest assure it wont roll right over your property. thats the litmus test, as they project should your doomsday senerio be true, itll be at that point on the globe.

----------



----------


## JustPassinThru

> @JMWinPR @Madison @Red Lily @Jen @JustPassinThru @dinosaur
> 
> Here's the latest from the NHC-4PM advisory
> 
> I am officially worried , now. Forecast to make landfall as hurricanes within 36 hours of each other.
> Truly unprecedented. Marco fooled them good.
> 
> I was watching the weather channel on USTVGOTV and even they are worried as this has the potential to be catastrophic.
> 
> ...


Just remember who trains the weather girls, these days.  Henney Penney and the Boy Who Cried Wolf.

Up north, when a few flakes of snow start falling, the nooze liar-girls start telling everyone to >>_PANIC!!_<<  Quick, rush to the store - in a storm - to buy milk, eggs, toilet paper!

Nine times out of ten, it turns out to be a half-inch - barely more than a dusting.

I expect the same levels of accuracy and integrity, here.  You have a warning.  It MIGHT be bad.

But just as Katrina was bad - not so much the storm but the incompetent government - it may be similar, here.  Good local government, a resurgence of the Cajun Navy, and volunteer groups like REACT used to be, might mitigate some of the ugly.

The crops?  That's farming.  It's cold comfort, but it happens.  I expect many have crop insurance, and those who don't...well, the world is full of tragedies.

Weather happens.  Government incompetence and deliberate sowing of panic, especially to push a crackpot Narrative (Glow Bull Warming) makes it all ten times worse.

Hang tight.  And, if feasible, have a bag packed and your truck full of gas, to bug out.  Homes, too, can be replaced.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> at 2PM sunday, your time Hawk, if the eye of the storm isnt exactly at 25.5N-87.5W, you can rest assure it wont roll right over your property. thats the litmus test, as they project should your doomsday senerio be true, itll be at that point on the globe.


Landfall time has been kicked up to around 1pm Monday with the more direct path. I would rather it roll right over me than slightly west of me. I'm sure the models will change. Marco seems to be my main nemesis. The cone is rather narrow. As you can see in the screenshot , the cone for Laura and uncertainty is much wider as the storm is further away.

----------


## Madison

> If I dig around here, I'll hit either water or oil.
> C'est moi.  Un cajun hillbilly.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:  You crazy Hawk !

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Stupid bitch.  Get ready to sue her if it does any damage!


I think it may fall(no pun intended) under one of those acts of God things. I hate dealing with a Goddam insurance company.

----------

Madison (08-22-2020)

----------


## Madison

> Stupid bitch.  Get ready to sue her if it does any damage!


Exactly
 @HawkTheSlayerYeah ..........sue her for $1 million if ever damage to your property happen

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Just remember who trains the weather girls, these days.  Henney Penney and the Boy Who Cried Wolf.
> 
> Up north, when a few flakes of snow start falling, the nooze liar-girls start telling everyone to >>_PANIC!!_<<  Quick, rush to the store - in a storm - to buy milk, eggs, toilet paper!
> 
> Nine times out of ten, it turns out to be a half-inch - barely more than a dusting.
> 
> I expect the same levels of accuracy and integrity, here.  You have a warning.  It MIGHT be bad.
> 
> But just as Katrina was bad - not so much the storm but the incompetent government - it may be similar, here.  Good local government, a resurgence of the Cajun Navy, and volunteer groups like REACT used to be, might mitigate some of the ugly.
> ...


I'm sure the Cajun Navy will be out there.  Thing is, looks like the naval base is going to take a broad hit. Not sure how many will deploy. I won't be joining them this time, like I did in 2016.

----------


## RedLily b6

> If I dig around here, I'll hit either water or oil.
> C'est moi.  Un cajun hillbilly.


Which one are you?    LOL

----------

Madison (08-22-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

> I think it may fall(no pun intended) under one of those acts of God things. I hate dealing with a Goddam insurance company.


Bugger the insurance company.  Go straight for the throat.

----------

Madison (08-22-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I bought a few things this morning. Lots of sandwich meat and 4 loaves of bread. I put 3 in the freezer.
> 
> 2-30 packs of Busch
> 1-1750ml(half gallon) Crown Royal
> 1-1750ml cheap vodka($9.96) in case I run out of above.


You ever hear of Buffalo (NY) Mayor Jimmy Griffin?

Blizzard of 1979.  Griffin, an old-school Democrat mayor (and, really, pretty decent) declared a curfew for the two feet of snow that fell..he was interviewed by one of the television stations, in an impromptu moment.

He looked into the camera, and said:  "Everybody!  I'm askin' ya!  Stay home...WALK to the corner store" (Buffalo had plenty of those in every neighborhood) and buy yourself a case of beer.  Watch the Bills game.  Stay home, have a beer, and enjoy the holiday."

He really said that.  And, to show it was a different time...the mediuh attacked him (they no longer attack Democrats) for advocating alcohol abuse.

 :Cool20: 

If your humble abode holds, and the waters don't rise...you got it licked, at least short-term.

----------

Lone Gunman (08-22-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Which one are you?    LOL


I'm Jed( without the money).
Did you know Donna Douglas grew up in and lived her final years in a town only a few miles away from me.
Always a class act. And beautiful till the day she died.
She loved her critters in real life too.

I passed in front of her house about 2 months ago.

----------

Lone Gunman (08-22-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> You ever hear of Buffalo (NY) Mayor Jimmy Griffin?
> 
> Blizzard of 1979.  Griffin, an old-school Democrat mayor (and, really, pretty decent) declared a curfew for the two feet of snow that fell..he was interviewed by one of the television stations, in an impromptu moment.
> 
> He looked into the camera, and said:  "Everybody!  I'm askin' ya!  Stay home...WALK to the corner store" (Buffalo had plenty of those in every neighborhood) and buy yourself a case of beer.  Watch the Bills game.  Stay home, have a beer, and enjoy the holiday."
> 
> He really said that.  And, to show it was a different time...the mediuh attacked him (they no longer attack Democrats) for advocating alcohol abuse.
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a man of the people.
I thought a 2 foot snowfall was the norm for buffalo. Lol.
Lake effect snows have always interested me.

----------


## RedLily b6

> I'm Jed( without the money).
> Did you know Donna Douglas grew up in and lived her final years in a town only a few miles away from me.
> Always a class act. And beautiful till the day she died.
> She loved her critters in real life too.
> 
> I passed in front of her house about 2 months ago.


Yes I saw you say that about Donna Douglas once and I've always liked and admired her too.

Jed was cool.  Now if you'd said Jethro I would have called BS because we all know you sure aint no Jethro!   LOL

----------



----------


## JustPassinThru

> Sounds like a man of the people.
> I thought a 2 foot snowfall was the norm for buffalo. Lol.
> Lake effect snows have always interested me.



A foot was not uncommon - but even with common occurrence, it's not easy to get in front of a storm like that.

Six-inch snowfalls were nothing.  Except the fun of driving through them.  Keep in mind, this was the 1970s - cars with front-wheel drive were rare; and 4wd was something that only gas stations had.  No self-respecting Buffalonian would drive a jeep from his Cheektowaga home to the Bethlehem Steel plant.

Even city trucks didn't have front-axle drive.  They had tire chains and two tons of slag in the dump box behind.

But Lake Effect winter storms...are hellacious.  Cleveland got some of them, but, for its location, not as much or as often.  Imagine a Sierra Nevada white-out blizzard, in the middle of a Rust Belt city.

Get away from the Great Lakes, and it almost never happens elsewhere.  Denver would get an occasional snowstorm; but the reason Denver's were so dramatic for the evening news, was that it didn't happen often.  But when it did, it was fierce; and because it was infrequent, Denver didn't have the equipment to handle it.

Neither did CDOT.  Back in the day, that was a true by-golly hillbilly outfit...they could barely keep the Eisenhower Tunnel open with dedicated crews, even.

Now, I'm sure they've quadrupled staffing and pay, both...and Colorado will have what California has, a public-employee pension crisis.

...but I digress...

----------

Lone Gunman (08-22-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Yes I saw you say that about Donna Douglas once and I've always liked and admired her too.
> 
> Jed was cool.  Now if you'd said Jethro I would have called BS because we all know you sure aint no Jethro!   LOL


Well doggie.....

----------

Lone Gunman (08-22-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

That's some hot weather, there.

----------

Jen (08-22-2020),Lone Gunman (08-22-2020),Madison (08-23-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

Hot indeed.   The weather too lol.

----------

Madison (08-23-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Good news and bad news. While Marcos projected path has shifted sight south of a direct hit, laura is now forecast to be a Cat 2 hurricane, at least.

Here are the 7am cones from NHC.


Screenshot_20200823-070358.jpg

Click to enlarge.

----------

dinosaur (08-23-2020)

----------


## JMWinPR

> Flex Paste is da bomb!
> 
> That stuff will stop any leak. You can even apply it under water.
> 
> Greatest thing since duct tape and WD-40


I ordered on ebay shortly after I read your post. Lost at least 4 more banana trees. Oh well.
Today we have high humidity, partly sunny and mild breeze. I started looking where the leak originates. The outside window ledge had standing water, I dried it off and it reappeared. Sooo it seems to be coming from the roof. This part of the roof is new and slightly sloped. However there are several spots near the lip that are lower and water could collect. The paint in this area is orange peeled. I ran out of leveling compound and didn't get this one as well as several others. As the low spot is small the compound didn't bond well. I will try the Flex seal when it arrives, otherwise I'm going to have to chisel it out and start over. Fortunately this seems to be the only area that leaks. 
I'll let you know, thanks for the tip

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Latest track shows a trend to the west.  This is GOOD for me. However,  the worse winds are sometimes located in rain bands to the east and associated squalls. 
I hope this latest forecast sticks.

Screenshot_20200823-121739.jpg

Click on to enlarge and clear.

----------



----------


## potlatch

> Latest track shows a trend to the west.  This is GOOD for me. However,  the worse winds are sometimes located in rain bands to the east and associated squalls. 
> I hope this latest forecast sticks.
> 
> Screenshot_20200823-121739.jpg
> 
> Click on to enlarge and clear.


Thinking of you Hawk. Never saw this happen before and the winds are counter-clockwise with the east side being worst - as you know. Get out or keep safe, whatever you decide to do. 


https://www.sun-sentinel.com/news/we...htmlstory.html

----------



----------


## JustPassinThru

> Thinking of you Hawk. Never saw this happen before and the winds are counter-clockwise with the east side being worst - as you know. Get out or keep safe, whatever you decide to do. 
> 
> 
> https://www.sun-sentinel.com/news/we...htmlstory.html


And how about you, madam?  You're in the path, also.  Is all well your way?

----------

potlatch (08-23-2020)

----------


## potlatch

> And how about you, madam?  You're in the path, also.  Is all well your way?


Not unless it veers west a lot more JPT. The last cone I viewed showed it coming in east of Houston and curving west pretty far above me -  about an hours drive north of me. But we will get rain and some wind too.  If it moves farther west we'll get even more. If it comes right at us I'll depend upon the insurance company, lol....


----This has truly been a ghastly year, and it's getting too troublesome anymore to cover up all the windows and move all the plants and outdoor stuff inside one of the out-buildings.  :Geez:  And - listen to this, we have two Parakeets living in one of our birdhouses and now I'll worry about the dang birds!!
Thanks for your concern JPT.  :Smile:

----------

JustPassinThru (08-23-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Not unless it veers west a lot more JPT. The last cone I viewed showed it coming in east of Houston and curving west pretty far above me -  about an hours drive north of me. But we will get rain and some wind too.  If it moves farther west we'll get even more. If it comes right at us I'll depend upon the insurance company, lol....
> 
> 
> ----This has truly been a ghastly year, and it's getting too troublesome anymore to cover up all the windows and move all the plants and outdoor stuff inside one of the out-buildings.  And - listen to this, we have two Parakeets living in one of our birdhouses and now I'll worry about the dang birds!!
> Thanks for your concern JPT.



If you have extensive repair anyway, you might look into roll-top window protection.  Doesn't look so nice, really; but prepping for storms can just be a matter of getting the puller-rod out, zipping down all the covers, and then going inside.

Besides which...having them installed is a near-sure-fire guarantee you'll never need them again.  The world is full of that kind of orneriness...

----------

potlatch (08-23-2020)

----------


## potlatch

> If you have extensive repair anyway, you might look into roll-top window protection.  Doesn't look so nice, really; but prepping for storms can just be a matter of getting the puller-rod out, zipping down all the covers, and then going inside.
> 
> Besides which...having them installed is a near-sure-fire guarantee you'll never need them again.  The world is full of that kind of orneriness...


Guess what - we have 45 windows in this house!  It would cost a fortune to do that. I was a kid when we moved to Texas City, Tx and at that time most of the houses had what they called 'Storm Blinds' on the outside of the windows. So easy just to close them and not have a worry, but as time went on and the houses got larger and larger they stopped using them.  They were a metal  version of glass jalousies.

----------


## JustPassinThru

Hmmm....

Well there's always, just getting Plexiglas sheets, and fastening them to the outside trim around the windows.

Except it would be a pain to take them down when warm weather arrives and you want air moving through.

I guess our grandparents knew what they were doing, with the old-fashioned window shutters that swung shut and hooked together, from inside, when you opened the window to close the shutters.

----------


## potlatch

> Hmmm....
> 
> Well there's always, just getting Plexiglas sheets, and fastening them to the outside trim around the windows.
> 
> Except it would be a pain to take them down when warm weather arrives and you want air moving through.
> 
> I guess our grandparents knew what they were doing, with the old-fashioned window shutters that swung shut and hooked together, from inside, when you opened the window to close the shutters.


The lumber yards make a killing selling plywood sheets to cover the windows. It's a job getting them on second floor windows while standing on a slanted roof - like ours is. My mother in law kept the storm windows on her house till she died. They make you feel secure too. Times gone by.....

----------


## Jen

> The lumber yards make a killing selling plywood sheets to cover the windows. It's a job getting them on second floor windows while standing on a slanted roof - like ours is. My mother in law kept the storm windows on her house till she died. They make you feel secure too. Times gone by.....


I've never lived in hurricane land, but when I lived in Italy we were on the north side of an island facing the Mediterranean Sea.  We got the full brunt of the  Mistral Winds  that were hurricane force.  We had shutters on all of our windows.  Once I waited too long to close the shutters and the wind blew out the window.  I hated closing the shutters because I knew we would be without power for up to a week and it was dark day and night in that house with the shutters all closed.

I am hoping and praying that everyone stays safe in these two storms.

----------

markdido (08-23-2020),OldSchool (08-23-2020),potlatch (08-23-2020)

----------


## potlatch

> I've never lived in hurricane land, but when I lived in Italy we were on the north side of an island facing the Mediterranean Sea.  We got the full brunt of the  Mistral Winds  that were hurricane force.  We had shutters on all of our windows.  Once I waited too long to close the shutters and the wind blew out the window.  I hated closing the shutters because I knew we would be without power for up to a week and it was dark day and night in that house with the shutters all closed.
> 
> I am hoping and praying that everyone stays safe in these two storms.


It's funny that no one seems to have shutters anymore!  The metal jalousie type window coverings always blocked out a lot of light, even when wide open. In Puerto Rico our apartment had glass jalousies and we'd open them and get a good breeze. Seven people died in the last hurricane Hannah that hit down by Brownsville.

----------

Jen (08-23-2020)

----------


## Jen

> It's funny that no one seems to have shutters anymore!  The metal jalousie type window coverings always blocked out a lot of light, even when wide open. In Puerto Rico our apartment had glass jalousies and we'd open them and get a good breeze. Seven people died in the last hurricane Hannah that hit down by Brownsville.


I never realized shutters could be so important until we lived right on the water.  When we lived in Puerto Rico, we had no glass on our windows but we had the metal jalousies.  The one piece of glass in our house there was a glass top table.  When a hurricane was coming, we put the table top between mattresses (as if that would help in a hurricane).  Luckily the hurricane turned and its force missed us.  We were in several fierce tropical storms in Puerto Rico, but we weren't right on the water as we were in Italy.

----------


## Jen

> Not unless it veers west a lot more JPT. The last cone I viewed showed it coming in east of Houston and curving west pretty far above me -  about an hours drive north of me. But we will get rain and some wind too.  If it moves farther west we'll get even more. If it comes right at us I'll depend upon the insurance company, lol....
> 
> 
> ----This has truly been a ghastly year, and it's getting too troublesome anymore to cover up all the windows and move all the plants and outdoor stuff inside one of the out-buildings.  And - listen to this, we have two Parakeets living in one of our birdhouses and now I'll worry about the dang birds!!
> Thanks for your concern JPT.


Ohhh.......I'm worried about your parakeets too.  I hope they stay safe.  I pray for your safety too.

----------

potlatch (08-23-2020)

----------


## potlatch

> I never realized shutters could be so important until we lived right on the water.  When we lived in Puerto Rico, we had no glass on our windows but we had the metal jalousies.  The one piece of glass in our house there was a glass top table.  When a hurricane was coming, we put the table top between mattresses (as if that would help in a hurricane).  Luckily the hurricane turned and its force missed us.  We were in several fierce tropical storms in Puerto Rico, but we weren't right on the water as we were in Italy.


As I remember, there wasn't a bad storm the year my husband worked in Puerto Rico. I'm laughing about where you put the glass table top, did you sleep in the bed with it there?  I can't remember hurricanes starting this early and so many of them too. This whole year is a horror!

----------


## Jen

> As I remember, there wasn't a bad storm the year my husband worked in Puerto Rico. I'm laughing about where you put the glass table top, did you sleep in the bed with it there?  I can't remember hurricanes starting this early and so many of them too. This whole year is a horror!


No.  The glass was on a bed in the guest room.  We had a huge house there before we moved onto the base.  Over 5 bedrooms.  One we used as an ironing room where we kept hubby's uniforms and the ironing board. Two bedrooms had clotheslines strung to hang clothes indoors.  And when we had the rain come, water would come inside the house about 5 feet.....into the back door we always kept open for the dogs to go in and out (that's where the clothesline bedrooms were too).  The core of the house where the other 4 bedrooms were we kept locked up.  What a house.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:   We were there for 3 years so we did see some storms.

----------

potlatch (08-23-2020)

----------


## potlatch

> Ohhh.......I'm worried about your parakeets too.  I hope they stay safe.  I pray for your safety too.


Unless it turns it won't be bad here. This house is surely a hundred years old and solid wood on both sides of each wall. Our hall runs down the center and would be a safe place in case of emergency. I do hope the birds don't get hurt in any rain and wind.

----------

Jen (08-23-2020),OldSchool (08-23-2020)

----------


## Canadianeye

> Unless it turns it won't be bad here. This house is surely a hundred years old and solid wood on both sides of each wall. Our hall runs down the center and would be a safe place in case of emergency. I do hope the birds don't get hurt in any rain and wind.


Gettin worried about all the folks affected by these storms. When are they due to make landfall?

----------

potlatch (08-23-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

I'm worried too.  I hope  you all stay safe!

----------

potlatch (08-23-2020)

----------


## potlatch

> Gettin worried about all the folks affected by these storms. When are they due to make landfall?


Hawk is the one in the most danger. I'm not sure of exactly when - a couple days ago it said Monday or Tuesday but I didn't check again today once I believed we wouldn't get a direct hit. Prayers for all in the path if they converge - never saw that happen before!!

----------



----------


## potlatch

> I'm worried too.  I hope  you all stay safe!


Thanks Lily. I'm OK. Hope Hawk will be too.

----------



----------


## Canadianeye

> Hawk is the one in the most danger. I'm not sure of exactly when - a couple days ago it said Monday or Tuesday but I didn't check again today once I believed we wouldn't get a direct hit. Prayers for all in the path if they converge - never saw that happen before!!


I've been reading up on it all for several days now. They can combine, or they can sort of bounce off of each other, making them even more unpredictable than they already are.

One got upgraded to Cat 2 today I read. That's distressing. Hawktheslayer is certainly prepared as best he can be...I hope everyone even close to the region is getting themselves prepped as best they can.

Something I never have to deal with here in Canada, thankfully.

----------

Jen (08-23-2020),potlatch (08-24-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

Hawk isn't here.  I doubt he's sleeping, with all the stuff going on.  This is the time to hunker down with a drink, and wait.

So he's probably got power or communications out, or limited.

----------

potlatch (08-23-2020)

----------


## potlatch

> I've been reading up on it all for several days now. They can combine, or they can sort of bounce off of each other, making them even more unpredictable than they already are.
> 
> One got upgraded to Cat 2 today I read. That's distressing. Hawktheslayer is certainly prepared as best he can be...I hope everyone even close to the region is getting themselves prepped as best they can.
> 
> Something I never have to deal with here in Canada, thankfully.


I found this;  The .png image won't 'appear'
Hurricane Marco, which had been gaining speed and strength as it crossed through the Gulf of Mexico, was declared a Category 1 hurricane on Sunday and is expected to make landfall Monday. Following close behind is Tropical Storm Laura, which forecasters say will be a Category 2 hurricane by the time it makes landfall within the next few days.

https://media.npr.org/assets/img/202...-s1200-c85.png


https://www.npr.org/2020/08/23/90523...approach-shore

----------

Canadianeye (08-24-2020),Jen (08-23-2020)

----------


## potlatch

Monday August 24thTropical Storm Marco is weakening, but will track near the northern Gulf Coast into Tuesday, where it will bring storm surge, heavy rainfall and gusty winds to parts of Louisiana, Mississippi, Alabama and the Florida Panhandle.

Current Information and Latest Alerts
The center of Marco is just over 50 miles south-southeast of the southeastern tip of Louisiana. 

Marco is battling unfavorable upper-level winds, which means *it has weakened* from its peak intensity on Sunday. The wind shear has also caused much of the rain and gusty winds from the storm to be located north and northeast of its circulation center.

Tropical storm warnings remain in effect from Morgan City, Louisiana, to the border between Mississippi and Alabama. These areas could see tropical storm conditions (winds 40 mph or greater) develop by this afternoon.

Forecast,  Path and Intensity

Marco will turn more to the west later today through Tuesday while steadily weakening into a remnant area of low pressure. Its circulation center will track very near the coast of Louisiana as it winds down.  A storm surge warning has also been issued from Morgan City, Louisiana, to Ocean Springs, Mississippi, including Lake Borgne. This means there is a danger of life-threatening inundation from rising water moving into the coastline.

https://weather.com/storms/hurricane...cast-louisiana

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Marco is a dud. Thank you, Jesus! 
Hasn't made landfall yet. The storm got sheared by southwesterly winds aloft and all the rain got pushed off to the northeast in Florida at @dinosaur's place.
Some spots have gotten over 15 inches.

Weakening, with winds at 40mph.

Now we have to deal with Laura Thursday. 

Why are the men storms well behaved and the women storms so rambunctious?

----------

dinosaur (08-24-2020),JustPassinThru (08-24-2020),potlatch (08-24-2020)

----------


## potlatch

> Marco is a dud. Thank you, Jesus! 
> Hasn't made landfall yet. The storm got sheared by southwesterly winds aloft and all the rain got pushed off to the northeast in Florida at @dinosaur's place.
> Some spots have gotten over 15 inches.
> 
> Weakening, with winds at 40mph.
> 
> Now we have to deal with Laura Thursday. 
> 
> Why are the men storms well behaved and the women storms so rambunctious?


Glad to see you here and hope the Laura one dwindles away too. Seeing two of them converge on you was scary!!

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Glad to see you here and hope the Laura one dwindles away too. Seeing two of them converge on you was scary!!


Thinking good thoughts always helps. I don't think the gulf coast will be so fortunate with Laura, wherever it ends up.
The bad scenario which will not play out was the heavy rainfall caused by Marco saturating the ground, then a much stronger Laura coming along and uprooting scores of entire trees.

A day or two of reprieve ahead. I'm exhausted. May have to do a little more prepping depending on the track and intensity of Laura.

----------

potlatch (08-24-2020)

----------


## potlatch

> Thinking good thoughts always helps. I don't think the gulf coast will be so fortunate with Laura, wherever it ends up.
> The bad scenario which will not play out was the heavy rainfall caused by Marco saturating the ground, then a much stronger Laura coming along and uprooting scores of entire trees.
> 
> A day or two of reprieve ahead. I'm exhausted. May have to do a little more prepping depending on the track and intensity of Laura.


I've read your posts and know you must be worn out! I have family in the Houston area, Beeville and Harlingen - besides myself - so there's always someone to worry about. Oh, and the RV Trailer in Rockport.  :Geez:  Keep yourself safe Hawk, 'things' don't matter so much when danger threatens us!

----------


## Jen

> Glad to see you here and hope the Laura one dwindles away too. Seeing two of them converge on you was scary!!


I saw that red blop of storm over by Florida and had no idea that that was Marco's rain pushed away.  Cool.  And I did see that Marco had dwindled.  I hope whatever rain you get isn't too much for your parakeets.

----------

potlatch (08-24-2020)

----------


## Jen

> Thinking good thoughts always helps. I don't think the gulf coast will be so fortunate with Laura, wherever it ends up.
> The bad scenario which will not play out was the heavy rainfall caused by Marco saturating the ground, then a much stronger Laura coming along and uprooting scores of entire trees.
> 
> A day or two of reprieve ahead. I'm exhausted. May have to do a little more prepping depending on the track and intensity of Laura.


Whatever you do just stay safe.

----------

Lone Gunman (08-24-2020)

----------


## potlatch

> I saw that red blop of storm over by Florida and had no idea that that was Marco's rain pushed away.  Cool.  And I did see that Marco had dwindled.  I hope whatever rain you get isn't too much for your parakeets.


Yeah! That was unusual, wasn't it?  Winds pushing this way and that way. I'll always be curious to know what would happen if those two storms crossed each other, would they form one huge one or bounce off of each other.....  :Dontknow:  But, we still have Laura to deal with. We're getting everything thrown at us this year!

Most birds manage to survive these things, I don't know how but don't ever recall finding dead birds after other hurricanes. Hope those Parakeets are as smart as the other birds are.  :Smile:

----------

Jen (08-24-2020),Lone Gunman (08-24-2020)

----------


## dinosaur

> Marco is a dud. Thank you, Jesus! 
> Hasn't made landfall yet. The storm got sheared by southwesterly winds aloft and all the rain got pushed off to the northeast in Florida at @dinosaur's place.
> Some spots have gotten over 15 inches.
> 
> Weakening, with winds at 40mph.
> Now we have to deal with Laura Thursday. 
> Why are the men storms well behaved and the women storms so rambunctious?


Help!  I'm drowning over here!  Tornado watch.  Tornado warning in  Southport.  I'm swabbing the deck on my open frame house!  Only one big  wind gust so far.  Radar tells me it's about to end for now so time to  go back out and mop the deck again.  But really we only got less than 5  inches.

But I am glad Marco fizzled out, even if all the rain got  sheared off and pushed our way.  Louisiana and New Orleans don't need  another hurricane.  Now we have to worry about that b***h Laura coming  our way.  I have seen some models upgrading her to a major hurricane.   :Tongue20:

----------

Lone Gunman (08-24-2020),potlatch (08-24-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I've read your posts and know you must be worn out! I have family in the Houston area, Beeville and Harlingen - besides myself - so there's always someone to worry about. Oh, and the RV Trailer in Rockport.  Keep yourself safe Hawk, 'things' don't matter so much when danger threatens us!


The GFS and euro model have Laura landfall between Lake Charles and the Texas/La state line. I've looked at some others which suggest an overall westward trend with landfall in the Houston area.

----------

potlatch (08-24-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Marco is a dud. Thank you, Jesus! 
> Hasn't made landfall yet. The storm got sheared by southwesterly winds aloft and all the rain got pushed off to the northeast in Florida at @dinosaur's place.
> Some spots have gotten over 15 inches.
> 
> Weakening, with winds at 40mph.
> 
> Now we have to deal with Laura Thursday. 
> 
> Why are the men storms well behaved and the women storms so rambunctious?


There go my freakin oranges

----------

Lone Gunman (08-24-2020),potlatch (08-24-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

Really happy we decided on Arizona as our warmer weather destination.  I will miss all that greenery back there, you can have that wild weather.  Stay safe to all involved.

----------

potlatch (08-24-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Whatever you do just stay safe.


Whatchoo cookin fa dinna? I'm hongry.

----------

Daily Bread (08-24-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Whatchoo cookin fa dinna? I'm hongry.


Is there a Partee going down at Jen's ? I got the Pabst and canolies

----------



----------


## Jen

> Whatchoo cookin fa dinna? I'm hongry.


I dunno.  It was going to be meatloaf but I'm not feeling it.  I'm not very hungry.  I'm thinking some orange chicken and rice.  meh.    If you're doing brisket though... I'm there for it.

----------



----------


## potlatch

> The GFS and euro model have Laura landfall between Lake Charles and the Texas/La state line. I've looked at some others which suggest an overall westward trend with landfall in the Houston area.


My husband was just watching that forecast on the weather channel. My granddaughter lives in a fancy apartment building in Houston so I don't worry about her but one of my brothers lives in the Kemah, Tx area right on the water.   :Sad20:

----------


## Jen

> Really happy we decided on Arizona as our warmer weather destination.  I will miss all that greenery back there, you can have that wild weather.  Stay safe to all involved.


I woulda picked eastern OK over Arizona but I guess that desert grows on a person.  I lived in West Texas for about 6 years and never did like it at all.

----------


## Kodiak

> I woulda picked eastern OK over Arizona but I guess that desert grows on a person.  I lived in West Texas for about 6 years and never did like it at all.


It was mainly logistics Jen, 7 1/2 hour drive vs 3 or 4 days.  Also there is no comparison to the flat barren west Texas terrain to the rocky mountainous terrain of Az.  I would never live in west Tx or western Ok for that matter.  We will be around 2 1/2 hours from the Grand Canyon and mountains everywhere.

----------


## Jen

> It was mainly logistics Jen, 7 1/2 hour drive vs 3 or 4 days.  Also there is no comparison to the flat barren west Texas terrain to the rocky mountainous terrain of Az.  I would never live in west Tx or western Ok for that matter.  We will be around 2 1/2 hours from the Grand Canyon and mountains everywhere.


The northern part of Arizona is beautiful. You'll be fine there.

  The area between Ft Worth and El Paso is no man's land...........same as the area between OKC and Phoenix.  Yuck.

----------

Kodiak (08-24-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I dunno.  It was going to be meatloaf but I'm not feeling it.  I'm not very hungry.  I'm thinking some orange chicken and rice.  meh.    If you're doing brisket though... I'm there for it.


Lol. Lord, its way to late to start cooking brisket. Plus, I've been feeling really poorly all day. No "feeber" but every muscle in my body aches like I got in a serious auto accident. I have no idea what caused it. I did hit a large armadillo hole on the tractor day before yesterday that jarred me pretty good. But why would my legs hurt, too? Lol. 

I've been in a bad mood.
I'll be glad when Laura gets out of here.

Predicted landfall between Lafayette( lah-fie-yet) and Lake Charles(Lac Sharle) at Cat 2 but there is a concern about rapid intensification to Cat 3-4.

This will not be a dud like Marco.

I'm so tired. I just want to close my eyes.


 .

----------

dinosaur (08-24-2020),JustPassinThru (08-24-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

> The northern part of Arizona is beautiful. You'll be fine there.
> 
>   The area between Ft Worth and El Paso is no man's land...........same as the area between OKC and Phoenix.  Yuck.


We well be 3500ft elevation at the base of some beautiful mountains.   Will still freeze in winter, but nothing like here.  Ours average temps in January are 20/43, 32/55 where we are headed.  Much more reasonable.  Summer temps will be about the same at mid 90s in July.

----------

dinosaur (08-24-2020)

----------


## Jen

> Lol. Lord, its way to late to start cooking brisket. Plus, I've been feeling really poorly all day. No "feeber" but every muscle in my body aches like I got in a serious auto accident. I have no idea what caused it. I did hit a large armadillo hole on the tractor day before yesterday that jarred me pretty good. But why would my legs hurt, too? Lol. 
> 
> I've been in a bad mood.
> I'll be glad when Laura gets out of here.
> 
> Predicted landfall between Lafayette( lah-fie-yet) and Lake Charles(Lac Sharle) at Cat 2 but there is a concern about rapid intensification to Cat 3-4.
> 
> This will not be a dud like Marco.
> 
> ...


I can identify with that.  I've been feeling the malaise for two days now.  What I want is some brisket that somebody's been cookin all day that I don't have to do anything about but sit down and eat it.  

I'm in a terrible mood.  Not much in the ache department but absolutely no energy to work with.  

I'll be glad when Laura is over with too.  Hoping for some rain here.

----------



----------


## Jen

> We well be 3500ft elevation at the base of some beautiful mountains.   Will still freeze in winter, but nothing like here.  Ours average temps in January are 20/43, 32/55 where we are headed.  Much more reasonable.  Summer temps will be about the same at mid 90s in July.


If you can't have ocean, mountains will do.  Here in eastern OK.........we got neither.

----------

Kodiak (08-24-2020)

----------


## dinosaur

> We well be 3500ft elevation at the base of some beautiful mountains.   Will still freeze in winter, but nothing like here.  Ours average temps in January are 20/43, 32/55 where we are headed.  Much more reasonable.  Summer temps will be about the same at mid 90s in July.


Happy to read you found a good place!  Congrats!

----------

Kodiak (08-24-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

> If you can't have ocean, mountains will do.  Here in eastern OK.........we got neither.


We have been around mountains our whole lives, even in California the Sierras were only a couple hours away.  So moving to flat land would be strange.  We should be fine there especially since we are acclimated to desert climate after being here in Nevada 15 years.   Northern Az should be about the same, just not as cold.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I can identify with that.  I've been feeling the malaise for two days now.  What I want is some brisket that somebody's been cookin all day that I don't have to do anything about but sit down and eat it.  
> 
> I'm in a terrible mood.  Not much in the ache department but absolutely no energy to work with.  
> 
> I'll be glad when Laura is over with too.  Hoping for some rain here.


You can get some really great Sadler's fully-cooked, smoked, sliced, whole brisket at Sam's Club. It is really good. You put a few slices in a skillet and heat it up with your favorite BBQ sauce , then on a hoagie/po-boy bun.

Tonnerre et e'clair!

----------


## Common

I believe there were two named storms in 2004 umm wait not the gulf, they were on the atlantic side and came right across the state and did some dmg on the west coast

----------


## Jen

> We have been around mountains our whole lives, even in California the Sierras were only a couple hours away.  So moving to flat land would be strange.  We should be fine there especially since we are acclimated to desert climate after being here in Nevada 15 years.   Northern Az should be about the same, just not as cold.


I think you're going to like it.

----------


## Jen

> You can get some really great Sadler's fully-cooked, smoked, sliced, whole brisket at Sam's Club. It is really good. You put a few slices in a skillet and heat it up with your favorite BBQ sauce , then on a hoagie/po-boy bun.
> 
> Tonnerre et e'clair!


Yum.  I'm always afraid to get that packaged meat.  Sometimes it has a fake texture to it.  I enjoyed Dave's Famous BBQ in Minnesota but that went away.  I enjoyed Al's in West Texas but I won't be going back there.  I like Bill Millers in San Antonio.  But I haven't found any I like in OK.   Oklahoma is NOT a place to eat if you want to get  good food.

When Taco Bell has the best Mexican food in a state......you know something is wrong.

----------

Northern Rivers (08-25-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Dupe.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Jen (08-24-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

Well, get some rest, Hawk.  You have a day.

If you haven't started cooking, don't.  Use the cold cuts - eat lightly, but eat.

Sleep as you can.  I'd stay away from the liquor if you can - that is, if you're not driven there by pain or if the storm torques your nerves.

Got neighbors to check on you?  In case you're really laid low after the storm passes...

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Well, get some rest, Hawk.  You have a day.
> 
> If you haven't started cooking, don't.  Use the cold cuts - eat lightly, but eat.
> 
> Sleep as you can.  I'd stay away from the liquor if you can - that is, if you're not driven there by pain or if the storm torques your nerves.
> 
> Got neighbors to check on you?  In case you're really laid low after the storm passes...


How low you tawking about? I hope not 6 feet under.  :Angel11:

----------


## JustPassinThru

> How low you tawking about? I hope not 6 feet under.


Well...given Louisiana's general geography...you might be, say, six feet below sea level right now.

Does that give you any reassurance?   :Smiley20:

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Laura now forecast to be a major hurricane at landfall. 

Screenshot_20200825-081739.jpg

Click on pic to enlarge.

----------

Brat (08-25-2020),dinosaur (08-25-2020)

----------


## Brat

> Yum.  I'm always afraid to get that packaged meat.  Sometimes it has a fake texture to it.  I enjoyed Dave's Famous BBQ in Minnesota but that went away.  I enjoyed Al's in West Texas but I won't be going back there.  I like Bill Millers in San Antonio.  But I haven't found any I like in OK.   Oklahoma is NOT a place to eat if you want to get  good food.
> 
> When Taco Bell has the best Mexican food in a state......you know something is wrong.


I can heartily attest that Billy Sims' barbecue is to die for.  I hope you have one in your area, @Jen
He smokes all his meats, and the sides are wonderful too.  I recommend their beans w/hunks of brisket.
Damn!  I'm hungry now!

https://billysimsbbq.com/menu/

----------

Jen (08-25-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

There was not a 2pm update from the NHC DUE to data problems in the plane. 

Here is the latest this afternoon from Levi Cowan.

----------

Brat (08-25-2020),potlatch (08-25-2020)

----------


## Jen

I don't know exactly where you are, @HawkTheSlayer, but it l can see that you will be on the east side of the storm which is the bad side.  

Here, we will be lucky to get a few drops of rain.  High winds are common here.  

I am probably one of the few that listens to every second of these updates you post.

----------

Brat (08-25-2020)

----------


## Jen

> I can heartily attest that Billy Sims' barbecue is to die for.  I hope you have one in your area, @Jen
> He smokes all his meats, and the sides are wonderful too.  I recommend their beans w/hunks of brisket.
> Damn!  I'm hungry now!
> 
> https://billysimsbbq.com/menu/


There is a Billy Simms close to me!  Hubs said he wanted to have a special meal for Labor Day so we'll do take out from there.  I bookmarked and also bookmarked the sliced brisket dinner.  Looks perfect!

----------

Brat (08-25-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I don't know exactly where you are, @HawkTheSlayer, but it l can see that you will be on the east side of the storm which is the bad side.  
> 
> Here, we will be lucky to get a few drops of rain.  High winds are common here.  
> 
> I am probably one of the few that listens to every second of these updates you post.


One of the few I'm sure. :Smiley ROFLMAO:  I appreciate it

I'm the blue dot on the screen shots.

I didnt post the latest screenshot at the usual NHC 2pm update because they did not give one because of tech problems. I'll go look and see if there has been  a mid update report. The next full report is at 7pm. If i see a new track in the meantime I'll post it. 

I'm getting further and further away, so far. But if you saw Cowan, there is a reverberation to the north as the eyewall is forming. This could mean a more northerly track. Most models seem to agree on a Beaumont to lake Charles landfall. 50 miles either way will make a big difference as this hurricane is forecast to be A Cat3 or possibly higher as the storm enters the warm, deep waters tonight.

I would not want to be in Cameron parish tomorrow night.
Audrey 2.0 (1957)

----------

Brat (08-25-2020),dinosaur (08-25-2020),Jen (08-25-2020)

----------


## Brat

My prayers are sent to you Hawk, and anyone else in the path of these two monsters!  God Bless!

----------

Jen (08-25-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I don't know exactly where you are, @HawkTheSlayer, but it l can see that you will be on the east side of the storm which is the bad side.  
> 
> Here, we will be lucky to get a few drops of rain.  High winds are common here.  
> 
> I am probably one of the few that listens to every second of these updates you post.


This is updated but I think it's an estimation until the new advisory. 

Screenshot_20200825-164410.jpgScreenshot_20200825-164410.jpg
Click to enlarge.

The blue dot with all the lightning est moi.

----------

Brat (08-25-2020),dinosaur (08-25-2020)

----------


## Jen

> This is updated but I think it's an estimation until the new advisory. 
> 
> Screenshot_20200825-164410.jpgScreenshot_20200825-164410.jpg
> Click to enlarge.
> 
> The blue dot with all the lightning est moi.


Looks like you'll be on the bad side of things no matter what. Hunker down or run away.......  whatever you need to do there. Just be safe.

----------

Brat (08-25-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> My prayers are sent to you Hawk, and anyone else in the path of these two monsters!  God Bless!


Marco was a pretend Monsta.  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 
It brought me some beautiful weather and more heat with its northerly flow. 

This one here will be bad.  No doubt. I just hope no Cat 4. 

The Weather Channel has been virtue signaling weather vibes and wishing Laura( must think it's Karen) to the west on Houston all day .

Not to say it can't happen but it's just fear mongering.

Anything to keep people tuned in  :Geez:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Brat (08-25-2020),dinosaur (08-25-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Looks like you'll be on the bad side of things no matter what. Hunker down or run away.......  whatever you need to do there. Just be safe.


I will. Thank you. I'm going to have to run the generator even if the power doesn't go out just to burn all this gasoline I bought before it goes bad. :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

I'll pretend I'm at the camp.

----------

Brat (08-25-2020),dinosaur (08-25-2020),Foghorn (08-25-2020),Jen (08-25-2020)

----------


## Jen

> Marco was a pretend Monsta. 
> It brought me some beautiful weather and more heat with its northerly flow. 
> 
> This one here will be bad.  No doubt. I just hope no Cat 4. 
> 
> The Weather Channel has been virtue signaling weather vibes and wishing Laura( must think it's Karen) to the west on Houston all day .
> 
> Not to say it can't happen but it's just fear mongering.
> 
> Anything to keep people tuned in


You just never know.  Be ready for a Cat 4 and be relieved and thankful if it fizzles and is a nothing burger.

----------

Brat (08-25-2020),Foghorn (08-25-2020)

----------


## Foghorn

If Obama was in the White House it would have hit Haiti.

----------

Brat (08-25-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> If Obama was in the White House it would have hit Haiti.


And he would have sent the Clinton Foundation to repair the damage.

----------

Brat (08-25-2020),Foghorn (08-25-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> You just never know.  Be ready for a Cat 4 and be relieved and thankful if it fizzles and is a nothing burger.


No fizzle here. The best one can hope for is a Cat 2.

----------

Brat (08-25-2020),Foghorn (08-25-2020),Jen (08-25-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Track has shifted east back to Lake Charles.  

Unfortunately, wind speeds are now predicted to be120mph , high end Cat 3 , about 3 hours before landfall with additional strengthening possible before landfall. I will still see 60mph winds , even here. It's looking ominous on the radar.


Screenshot_20200825-230709.jpg

----------

Brat (08-25-2020)

----------


## Brat

:Sad20:   Can you get out to another location before it hits?

----------



----------


## RedLily b6

> Track has shifted east back to Lake Charles.  
> 
> Unfortunately, wind speeds are now predicted to be120mph , high end Cat 3 , about 3 hours before landfall with additional strengthening possible before landfall. I will still see 60mph winds , even here. It's looking ominous on the radar.
> 
> 
> Screenshot_20200825-230709.jpg


Be safe!   :Sad20:

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> You just never know.  Be ready for a Cat 4 and be relieved and thankful if it fizzles and is a nothing burger.


Well, here it is. I expect things to be going downhill today with a rough overnight. But it could be worse. Prayers for my friends in east Texas.
I think @jirqoadai is in this thing. 


Screenshot_20200826-061637.jpg

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Screenshot_20200826-062719.jpg

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Looks like folks on the east side will have some squalls with very strong winds.


Screenshot_20200826-062929.jpg

----------


## jirqoadai

> Well, here it is. I expect things to be going downhill today with a rough overnight. But it could be worse. Prayers for my friends in east Texas.
> I think @jirqoadai is in this thing. 
> 
> 
> Attachment 52221


im actualy praying it makes its historical landing and path. the TEXAS KATY prairie used to get between 3 and five of these things each year. every year there was between 3 and 5 feet of standing water from sabine pass to Simonton to where the french would pole their john boats to Simonton to collect the bison fur and bison meat for nuerlns. theyd boat the entire way. i live exactly north of the TEXAS KATY prairie area at the first springs OFF the prairie. ive been praying about thirty times a day both of these would miss you Hawk. and if one smacks me good, so be it. Harvey was a direct hit at my house. and i did not flood. the prairie generates its own high pressure system which keeps the precipitation lower than its surrounding area. im fine. i think you will be too Hawk. God Bless

----------

Brat (08-26-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Can you get out to another location before it hits?


I don't think I'll need to evacuate. If things get too bad, I'll fly across the field to my brothers house. He's not home but my sis in law and the kids are there. I'll be checking on them . I think I'll bring a walkie- talkie or one of my 2-way radios, over. That way we can stay in touch.

It's cloudy and dark and eerily calm. Just like always.

----------

Brat (08-26-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> im actualy praying it makes its historical landing and path. the TEXAS KATY prairie used to get between 3 and five of these things each year. every year there was between 3 and 5 feet of standing water from sabine pass to Simonton to where the french would pole their john boats to Simonton to collect the bison fur and bison meat for nuerlns. theyd boat the entire way. i live exactly north of the TEXAS KATY prairie area at the first springs OFF the prairie. ive been praying about thirty times a day both of these would miss you Hawk. and if one smacks me good, so be it. Harvey was a direct hit at my house. and i did not flood. the prairie generates its own high pressure system which keeps the precipitation lower than its surrounding area. im fine. i think you will be too Hawk. God Bless


Everytime I cross the border at Orange on I-10, i marvel at the swamp there. All the cypress is a beautiful site. Reminds me of home. 

Stay safe.
Cat 3-4 Hurricane bad medicine.

----------

Brat (08-26-2020),jirqoadai (08-26-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

Stay safe and smart all of you anywhere near this!

----------

Brat (08-26-2020),jirqoadai (08-26-2020)

----------


## Jen

> Well, here it is. I expect things to be going downhill today with a rough overnight. But it could be worse. Prayers for my friends in east Texas.
> I think @jirqoadai is in this thing. 
> 
> 
> Attachment 52221


Worrisome that you are on the east side of it but at least you aren't hugging up to the eye wall.  Stay safe.

----------

Brat (08-26-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Stay safe and smart all of you anywhere near this!


Local news show landfall at Cat 4 with winds 120-135 mph.
Hurricane force winds of that magnitude will extend 50 miles out from the center in all directions. 

I'm sure tropical storm winds (up to 74mph) will be very strong outside of that radius. 
I hope I'm far enough away.

Looks pretty bad, especially for long term power outages . I hope no one in the cone tries to ride this one out.

----------

Brat (08-26-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Worrisome that you are on the east side of it but at least you aren't hugging up to the eye wall.  Stay safe.


I could use a hug.
Mai's,  pas comme ca.
But not like dat! Lol

----------

Brat (08-26-2020),Jen (08-26-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

> Local news show landfall at Cat 4 with winds 120-135 mph.
> Hurricane force winds of that magnitude will extend 50 miles out from the center in all directions. 
> 
> I'm sure tropical storm winds (up to 74mph) will be very strong outside of that radius. 
> I hope I'm far enough away.
> 
> Looks pretty bad, especially for long term power outages . I hope no one in the cone tries to ride this one out.


I've never seen winds anything like that.  It sounds horrible.  I hope you're far enough away too!!!

How far are you from the center?

----------

Brat (08-26-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

> im actualy praying it makes its historical landing and path. the TEXAS KATY prairie used to get between 3 and five of these things each year. every year there was between 3 and 5 feet of standing water from sabine pass to Simonton to where the french would pole their john boats to Simonton to collect the bison fur and bison meat for nuerlns. theyd boat the entire way. i live exactly north of the TEXAS KATY prairie area at the first springs OFF the prairie. ive been praying about thirty times a day both of these would miss you Hawk. and if one smacks me good, so be it. Harvey was a direct hit at my house. and i did not flood. the prairie generates its own high pressure system which keeps the precipitation lower than its surrounding area. im fine. i think you will be too Hawk. God Bless


NO "so be its".   Stay safe!

----------

Brat (08-26-2020),Jen (08-26-2020)

----------


## jirqoadai

> NO "so be its".   Stay safe!


well ifn it hits me it cant hit Hawk, right? as long as his pecans stay on the tree, im good.

----------

Brat (08-26-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

> well ifn it hits me it cant hit Hawk, right? as long as his pecans stay on the tree, im good.


Best if it hits neither of you, wot?

----------

Brat (08-26-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Laura is now a Cat 3 with winds of 115mph.
Undergoing eyewall replacement cycle.

----------

Brat (08-26-2020),jirqoadai (08-26-2020)

----------


## dinosaur

> Everytime I cross the border at Orange on I-10, i marvel at the swamp there. All the cypress is a beautiful site. Reminds me of home. 
> 
> Stay safe.
> Cat 3-4 Hurricane bad medicine.


They did this with Michael.  It looks like high end 4 or even 5 to me this morning.  Expect Cat 1 winds about 75 miles from center.  @HawkTheSlayer how far from the expected eye do you estimate to be?   You should be OK with 75 mph winds, from the south, but stay safe!

My experience is that trees with wet roots, cypress in the swamp, will generally be OK.  Some may get their tops sheared off, but in general they stay rooted.  All my upland trees pulled out of the ground and fell over with root ball sticking up, but I was in the eye.

This is ugly.   Good luck and prayers for safety to everyone in Laura's path.

----------

Brat (08-26-2020),Jen (08-26-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> well ifn it hits me it cant hit Hawk, right? as long as his pecans stay on the tree, im good.


A few pecans ain't gunna make or break me. It's all the limbs that break when they are loaded with pecans, and the huge pieces of tree that fall.

I saw on the tv where we could get 60-70 mph gusts. Not sure what sustained winds will be. I'm hoping 30-40mph.

Places a little further west like Lafayette and opelousas will see hurricane force winds.

----------

Brat (08-26-2020),jirqoadai (08-26-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> They did this with Michael.  It looks like high end 4 or even 5 to me this morning.  Expect Cat 1 winds about 75 miles from center.  @HawkTheSlayer how far from the expected eye do you estimate to be?   You should be OK with 75 mph winds, from the south, but stay safe!
> 
> My experience is that trees with wet roots, cypress in the swamp, will generally be OK.  Some may get their tops sheared off, but in general they stay rooted.  All my upland trees pulled out of the ground and fell over with root ball sticking up, but I was in the eye.
> 
> This is ugly.   Good luck and prayers for safety to everyone in Laura's path.


I have my Entergy power outage app loaded up so I can see where the power is out and get some actual numbers. Thing is Entergy services only a small percentage of folks west to Beaumont. Most of that is co-op electricity and Lafayette has its own utility system.

----------

Brat (08-26-2020)

----------


## jirqoadai

> Best if it hits neither of you, wot?


please funnel all of your prayers for Hawk. hes WAY TOO CLOSE to the river. my attic is a spray foam insulation so theres that too. and its an older roof so the shingles are melted to eachother good. we have a spring system that balances the water if it gets bad. it fills the aquifier before discharge. the springs are dry now. theres food for the animals, im the happiest guy in the world. if others on here get clobberred, sorry. Jeb moved out and he was close to where i am now. Zach got some water from Harvey but his accumilation was like 30". thankyou for your concern Red Lily. but im fine. toss me in the back of your thoughts please. my lizard and two dogs will be fine. ( please focus on everyone else ). yeah. im like Jonah. everyone around me dies. stay hapy what ever you do Red Lily.

----------

Brat (08-26-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

I just saw Laura had a huge pressure drop from 973 to 963mb. Good indicator of strengthening

I also saw on the weather channel that storm surge will be moving inland up to 37 miles! In some spots all the way to I-10.

----------

Brat (08-26-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> please funnel all of your prayers for Hawk. hes WAY TOO CLOSE to the river. my attic is a spray foam insulation so theres that too. and its an older roof so the shingles are melted to eachother good. we have a spring system that balances the water if it gets bad. it fills the aquifier before discharge. the springs are dry now. theres food for the animals, im the happiest guy in the world. if others on here get clobberred, sorry. Jeb moved out and he was close to where i am now. Zach got some water from Harvey but his accumilation was like 30". thankyou for your concern Red Lily. but im fine. toss me in the back of your thoughts please. my lizard and two dogs will be fine. ( please focus on everyone else ). yeah. im like Jonah. everyone around me dies. stay hapy what ever you do Red Lily.


My grammaw always told me, you can't kill bad grass!  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

Of course, that was before Roundup.

----------

2cent (08-27-2020),Brat (08-26-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

> please funnel all of your prayers for Hawk. hes WAY TOO CLOSE to the river. my attic is a spray foam insulation so theres that too. and its an older roof so the shingles are melted to eachother good. we have a spring system that balances the water if it gets bad. it fills the aquifier before discharge. the springs are dry now. theres food for the animals, im the happiest guy in the world. if others on here get clobberred, sorry. Jeb moved out and he was close to where i am now. Zach got some water from Harvey but his accumilation was like 30". thankyou for your concern Red Lily. but im fine. toss me in the back of your thoughts please. my lizard and two dogs will be fine. ( please focus on everyone else ). yeah. im like Jonah. everyone around me dies. stay hapy what ever you do Red Lily.


My prayers will be for everyone in its path and that includes you.  So tough titties you will have to live with that lol.

----------

Brat (08-26-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> My prayers will be for everyone in its path and that includes you.  So tough titties you will have to live with that lol.


Those can be tenderized.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Boobs:

----------

Brat (08-26-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

> Those can be tenderized.


LOL     :Violent1:

----------

Brat (08-26-2020)

----------


## Canadianeye

> My prayers will be for everyone in its path and that includes you.  So tough titties you will have to live with that lol.


I don't pray, but I'm worried and concerned for those people in the range and path. I think this is gonna be a rough go for them.

----------

Brat (08-26-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

> *I don't pray*, but I'm worried and concerned for those people in the range and path. I think this is gonna be a rough go for them.


Technically I don't either but it's easier than saying I'll send warm and fuzzy thoughts filled with light and love and it makes me sound less loopy.  It's all the same though basically.

I'm not used to that sort of weather and it is extremely concerning and worrying.

----------

2cent (08-27-2020),Brat (08-26-2020),Canadianeye (08-26-2020),Kodiak (08-26-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

NHC-10am advisory:

Cat 3-winds at 125.  One mile shy of cat 4

Now forecast to make landfall at 145mph-cat 4

That's 5 mph shy of a Cat 5. I think. Maybe 155?

Screenshot_20200826-101333.jpgScreenshot_20200826-101324.jpg

Click to enlarge.

----------

Brat (08-26-2020)

----------


## Oceander

Be careful everyone!!

----------

Brat (08-26-2020)

----------


## Swedgin



----------

2cent (08-27-2020)

----------


## dinosaur

Cat 5 in 157+.  

Everyone please check in as soon as your power comes back up.

----------

Brat (08-26-2020),Jen (08-26-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Cat 5 in 157+.  
> 
> Everyone please check in as soon as your power comes back up.


Getting breezy.

I have 2 inverters and a generator. I'll always have power. I post mobile so , if you dont here from me it's because the cell towers are out.

But, i have access to WiFi too, although I never use it.  It will be next door on gen power too. Not sure if it will work but if LTE service goes out, I'll try the wifi.

----------

Brat (08-26-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Cat 5 in 157+.  
> 
> Everyone please check in as soon as your power comes back up.


Later, I will fill the tubs with water and turn the AC way down just in case the power goes out. That way I can have a few hours of comfort.

----------

Brat (08-26-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

Well...strap yourself in.

Me, I'm a coward.  I'd have been in the other end of the nation, by now - having availed myself of empty airliners.

I know you're dedicated - family and business.  God luv ya - dedication is what separates the men from the boys; and there are times I don't measure up.

So...enjoy the ride.

Is N'awleans gonna flood again, do you think?

----------

Brat (08-26-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Well...strap yourself in.
> 
> Me, I'm a coward.  I'd have been in the other end of the nation, by now - having availed myself of empty airliners.
> 
> I know you're dedicated - family and business.  God luv ya - dedication is what separates the men from the boys; and there are times I don't measure up.
> 
> So...enjoy the ride.
> 
> Is N'awleans gonna flood again, do you think?


I was hoping.  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 
Surge will be about three feet in barataria bay and the Grand Isle area, due South of nola.
At the moment, there is an easterly fetch so Lake Ponchartrain is taking in some water, too. These are far removed from the storm but with a storm of this power,  the effects are widespread. 

Laura is forecast to remain a hurricane all the way north to the Shreveport area.

I feel confident that I am far enough away. It's just the tornado threat no one can predict.

----------

Brat (08-26-2020),Jen (08-26-2020),JustPassinThru (08-26-2020),Madison (08-26-2020)

----------


## MedicineBow

> I was hoping. 
> Surge will be about three feet in barataria bay and the Grand Isle area, due South of nola.
> At the moment, there is an easterly fetch so Lake Ponchartrain is taking in some water, too. These are far removed from the storm but with a storm of this power,  the effects are widespread. 
> 
> Laura is forecast to remain a hurricane all the way north to the Shreveport area.
> 
> I feel confident that I am far enough away. It's just the tornado threat no one can predict.


Stay safe,  my friend.

----------

Brat (08-26-2020),Madison (08-26-2020)

----------


## Oceander

> I was hoping. 
> Surge will be about three feet in barataria bay and the Grand Isle area, due South of nola.
> At the moment, there is an easterly fetch so Lake Ponchartrain is taking in some water, too. These are far removed from the storm but with a storm of this power,  the effects are widespread. 
> 
> Laura is forecast to remain a hurricane all the way north to the Shreveport area.
> 
> I feel confident that I am far enough away. It's just the tornado threat no one can predict.


Any risks of the levees overflowing?

----------

Brat (08-26-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Any risks of the levees overflowing?


Which levees?  Mississippi River , no.

Those coastal levees.... definitely. They are already sending pumps and generators in to pump the storm surge out after the fact. 15-20 feet of surge is predicted in some places with storm surge reaching 37 miles inland. Some levees will have to be cut for drainage. I read where 400 something of about 600 something of the gates are now closed. 

A note to JPT: I err on the surge south of nola . It is 4-7 feet in that area.

----------

Brat (08-26-2020),Jen (08-26-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Winds are about 18mph sustained with gusts to 25 at the moment. I was just watching the weather channel and it already looks bad in lake Charles.  Winds are picking up as the first rain bands reach inland and visibility was very poor at a mile and a half. It was very dark too.

----------

Brat (08-26-2020),Jen (08-26-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Laura = Cat 4 with winds of 140. Gusts to 155.

2pm advisory due out in about 1/2hour.

Screenshot_20200826-133019.jpg

----------

Brat (08-26-2020),Jen (08-26-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Which levees?  Mississippi River , no.
> 
> Those coastal levees.... definitely. They are already sending pumps and generators in to pump the storm surge out after the fact. 15-20 feet of surge is predicted in some places with storm surge reaching 37 miles inland. Some levees will have to be cut for drainage. I read where 400 something of about 600 something of the gates are now closed. 
> 
> A note to JPT: I err on the surge south of nola . It is 4-7 feet in that area.


Ouch.

My one trip to that area, for the 2000 Mardi Gras (on layoff furlough; PAID furlough; "Job Bank") I spent an afternoon driving around the delta, on some of the secondary roads.  I mean, you can only drink so much before assuming room temperature; so a few days before Fat Tuesday, I give my liver a break and killed time more sedately.

What hit me was all the elevated homes towards the delta.  I thought, good gravy, does the water really get that high, that they have to build their houses on concrete piers, fifteen feet up?

Since then, I've learned, apparently, the answer is, yes.

----------

Brat (08-26-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

I'm on my second tornado warning since noon. Doppler indicated.

----------

Brat (08-26-2020),Jen (08-26-2020)

----------


## Brat

> I'm on my second tornado warning since noon. Doppler indicated.


They aren't on the ground?  *worries*

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (08-26-2020),Jen (08-26-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> They aren't on the ground?  *worries*


I did int see um.  :Dontknow: 

They'll be 50 more just in my area before morning . These types of fast moving storms have a lot of rotation at different levels. Have no fear, there will be many tornados " on the ground" before daylight tomorrow morning. Unfortunately that's where most loss of life occurs. 

This surge is historical . The NHC has issued a statement calling it "unsurvivable", to give you an idea how serious they are.

Even the National Weather Service has abandoned its windproof center in Lake Charles due to flooding concerns.

----------

Brat (08-26-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

4pm advisory from the NHC:
sustained winds at 145

----------

Brat (08-26-2020),dinosaur (08-26-2020),Jen (08-26-2020)

----------


## dinosaur

> I did int see um. 
> 
> They'll be 50 more just in my area before morning . These types of fast moving storms have a lot of rotation at different levels. Have no fear, there will be many tornados " on the ground" before daylight tomorrow morning. Unfortunately that's where most loss of life occurs. 
> 
> This surge is historical . The NHC has issued a statement calling it "unsurvivable", to give you an idea how serious they are.
> 
> Even the National Weather Service has abandoned its windproof center in Lake Charles due to flooding concerns.


Lots of little funnels and small tornadoes.  Michael spawned one on our property.  You can see where it cut a path, even with all the other trees down.  Most trees laid down pointing NW, but where the funnel went through, every which way.  I don't think it was on the ground, because the ground was not scoured like I am used to seeing up north.  Only about 100 ft wide.  

You won't get any real warning with some of these.  They are buried within the other high winds.  If you have a shelter room, stay there until everything is past.  It's too tempting to go out and take a look around when you think there is a lull.  Those smaller spin-ups can happen anywhere at any time even in the outer bands.

Stay safe everyone!  Look out for flying stuff!

----------

Brat (08-26-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Lots of little funnels and small tornadoes.  Michael spawned one on our property.  You can see where it cut a path, even with all the other trees down.  Most trees laid down pointing NW, but where the funnel went through, every which way.  I don't think it was on the ground, because the ground was not scoured like I am used to seeing up north.  Only about 100 ft wide.  
> 
> You won't get any real warning with some of these.  They are buried within the other high winds.  If you have a shelter room, stay there until everything is past.  It's too tempting to go out and take a look around when you think there is a lull.  Those smaller spin-ups can happen anywhere at any time even in the outer bands.
> 
> Stay safe everyone!  Look out for flying stuff!


Projected landfall winds are listed at 150mph.
I've been looking carefully at this thing and it's getting even stronger and better organized around the eyewall. Thin yellow bands have turned into thicker red bands that completely surround the eye.
I would not be surprised to see a Cat 5 at landfall. At this stage of the game, i think it makes little difference.

Everything in east Texas and west la is going to get clobbered all the way to Arkansas. 

I've had 2 more warnings since the previous ones. Like you say, mostly EF-0, 1, and 2 Doppler indicated. They come and go quickly.

I'm very thankful that I'm on the margins of an unfortunate , historical, tragedy.

----------

2cent (08-27-2020),Brat (08-26-2020),dinosaur (08-26-2020),Jen (08-26-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Lots of little funnels and small tornadoes.  Michael spawned one on our property.  You can see where it cut a path, even with all the other trees down.  Most trees laid down pointing NW, but where the funnel went through, every which way.  I don't think it was on the ground, because the ground was not scoured like I am used to seeing up north.  Only about 100 ft wide.  
> 
> You won't get any real warning with some of these.  They are buried within the other high winds.  If you have a shelter room, stay there until everything is past.  It's too tempting to go out and take a look around when you think there is a lull.  Those smaller spin-ups can happen anywhere at any time even in the outer bands.
> 
> Stay safe everyone!  Look out for flying stuff!


I've been watching local coverage but also The Weather Channel on USTVGO.TV. They always get in the thick of things.
I heard that yo-yo Jim cantore say yesterday that he has been in/covered 103 hurricanes!  Lol.

He's been there so long, i remember when he had hair!

Just one time,  i'd like to see the wind carry him away.

J/k, Jim.

----------

Brat (08-26-2020),dinosaur (08-26-2020)

----------


## dinosaur

> I would not be surprised to see a Cat 5 at landfall. At this stage of the game, i think it makes little difference.


But but but.  If it is Cat 5, you get bragging rights!  I think the tee shirt vendors showed up before our power was restored!

 :Geez: Now we are "850 Strong" as if we didn't have any strength before.  I keep telling people that strength fails, you gotta be tough, mentally tough, to continue on long after the spotlights and cameras leave.

----------

Brat (08-26-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> But but but.  If it is Cat 5, you get bragging rights!  I think the tee shirt vendors showed up before our power was restored!
> 
> Now we are "850 Strong" as if we didn't have any strength before.  I keep telling people that strength fails, you gotta be tough, mentally tough, to continue on long after the spotlights and cameras leave.


That reminds me. I forgot to put up some screenshots of the Entergy Corp outages..

----------

Brat (08-26-2020),dinosaur (08-26-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Here is the current Entergy Outage map. Looks good. 
It won't look like this tomorrow afternoon. Green is power. Red is outage.

Click to enlarge.

Screenshot_20200826-170823.jpg

----------

Brat (08-26-2020),Jen (08-26-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Here is the current Entergy Outage map. Looks good. 
It won't look like this tomorrow afternoon. Green is power. Red is outage.

Click to enlarge.

Screenshot_20200826-170823.jpg

Only 2280 customers out at the moment.
Keep in mind, this is only one energy supplier.

----------

Brat (08-26-2020),dinosaur (08-26-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Hurricane hunters are in making their passes and getting ready to release the latest data at 7pm. I can tell you this it's not good.
Pressure dropped from 947 mb to 937 mb. It means intensification is still occuring.

This would extrapolate to winds of 150-155 mph . But they are assessing the wind field and strenght.

Landfall is still 5 and 1/2 hours away at 1am .

----------

Jen (08-26-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

7pm NHC advisory is in.

Pressure at 940 with sustained winds of 150.

----------

Jen (08-26-2020)

----------


## dinosaur

It's gonna be Cat 5 at landfall, just like Michael.  Hold on to your MAGA hats!

The people in the path of the eye are going to get clobbered all the way up to Alexandria!  Mexico Beach had no swamp in front of it to absorb the surge.  Whatever community is in the eye, and on the coast, is toast.  Last time I visited Holly Beach, there were no homes, no building, no development.  Just a road and a line of power poles, and an ugly beach with crude oil globs.  I am afraid it may be that way once again.

I hope everyone from Holly Beach, Cameron, and Hackberry are evacuated.  There may not be much to return to.

Fortunately, Kisatchie NF has very little development and is sparsely populated.

----------

Canadianeye (08-26-2020),Jen (08-26-2020),Madison (08-26-2020)

----------


## JMWinPR

> 4pm advisory from the NHC:
> sustained winds at 145


Hawk, you and yours are in my prayers.

----------

Jen (08-26-2020),Madison (08-26-2020)

----------


## Madison

> I was hoping. 
> Surge will be about three feet in barataria bay and the Grand Isle area, due South of nola.
> At the moment, there is an easterly fetch so Lake Ponchartrain is taking in some water, too. These are far removed from the storm but with a storm of this power,  the effects are widespread. 
> 
> Laura is forecast to remain a hurricane all the way north to the Shreveport area.
> 
> I feel confident that I am far enough away. It's just the tornado threat no one can predict.


OMG   :Sad20:    stay safe you and your cat
hope you have a pet carrier..just in case 

Give us news when ever you can @HawkTheSlayer

----------

Jen (08-26-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

What a mess! Here and there, and everywhere.
I have no words.

----------

Brat (08-27-2020),dinosaur (08-27-2020),Foghorn (08-27-2020),Jen (08-27-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

But you're still in the land of the living.  That's a plus.

When you can, you might give us some nooze links on how bad it might be, locally.

----------



----------


## jirqoadai

> What a mess! Here and there, and everywhere.
> I have no words.


your patch of the wood or other places?

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Everywhere!

----------


## jirqoadai

> Everywhere!


what i do know is all mouths of the mipipisi ( thats its real name ) used to be sealed off by massive logjams. so i must conclude sabine pass was for eons. so that means the blockage at sabine was miles upon miles long in the cypress forrest. somehow James Bowie was about to navigate from Harrisburg to nuerlns with a boatload of sick slaves. THAT should show the world that someone broke the dam and released vast volumns of water in order to inhabit SW LA and SE TEXAS. im guessing the french paid off or kept their powder dry when crossing this vast inland lake for the injuns. im sure their SP epidemic was 100% lethal due to them living on water. your place should be reletively well off. as long as the river doesnt rise out of its banks. remember now. if a rivers banks are full, THATs its natural flow rate. NOT where you see the oxbows as lakes.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Like the poor folks in Lake Charles/Westlake don't have enough to worry about this morning. The Isle of Capri Riverboat Casino broke loose from its dock and is wedged under the I-10 bridge.
Anyone who's ever crossed that bridge knows it is one of the scariest, steepest bridges in America. 
When President Trump visited Lake Charles he didn't like crossing it either and vowed to have it replaced if re-elected.

At the same time, About a half mile away a unit at one of the chemical plants is on fire. Lots of smoke. Residents have been ordered to shelter in place and turn off their AC units.
It's rumored to be a chlorine release.
BRPROUD | Chemical fire billows in Hurricane Lauras wake

----------

Brat (08-27-2020),dinosaur (08-27-2020),Jen (08-27-2020)

----------


## Brat

I'm happy you are alive, my friend! So sorry it is a mess there!  That is scary as hell; keep us posted, please?

----------

dinosaur (08-27-2020),Madison (08-27-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Like the poor folks in Lake Charles/Westlake don't have enough to worry about this morning. The Isle of Capri Riverboat Casino broke loose from its dock and is wedged under the I-10 bridge.
> Anyone who's ever crossed that bridge knows it is one of the scariest, steepest bridges in America. 
> When President Trump visited Lake Charles he didn't like crossing it either and vowed to have it replaced if re-elected.
> 
> At the same time, About a half mile away a unit at one of the chemical plants is on fire. Lots of smoke. Residents have been ordered to shelter in place and turn off their AC units.
> It's rumored to be a chlorine release.
> BRPROUD | Chemical fire billows in Hurricane Lauras wake


A righteous mess.

But then, chaos feeds on itself.  The most obvious illustration was the 2005 hurricane, where the storm brought flooding, which brought opportunistic looting, which brought out the yellow in New Orleans city officials - and led to the cops fleeing, some to take a Vegas vacation on city charge accounts.

Here, too.  We'll probably learn of some marginal equipment or practices at that chemical plant.  And/or some sloppy securement for that riverboat - was it still powered?  I guess its history was, it used to be required to make so many trips a day to be in fact a riverboat and thus legal to gamble on, but that's been changed, from what I read.  So was it essentially a barge?  Why was it not secured better?  We'll find out in the weeks ahead.

----------

Brat (08-27-2020),Madison (08-27-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> A righteous mess.
> 
> But then, chaos feeds on itself.  The most obvious illustration was the 2005 hurricane, where the storm brought flooding, which brought opportunistic looting, which brought out the yellow in New Orleans city officials - and led to the cops fleeing, some to take a Vegas vacation on city charge accounts.
> 
> Here, too.  We'll probably learn of some marginal equipment or practices at that chemical plant.  And/or some sloppy securement for that riverboat - was it still powered?  I guess its history was, it used to be required to make so many trips a day to be in fact a riverboat and thus legal to gamble on, but that's been changed, from what I read.  So was it essentially a barge?  Why was it not secured better?  We'll find out in the weeks ahead.


And don't forget the Ray Nagin federal conviction for selling government clean up contracts and all sorts of other shit. The chocolate king of chocolate city.

Incidently, it was an improperly secured barge left in the 17th street canal by the USACOE that rammed the bulkhead and caused the flooding.

For not that, no one would remember Katrina.

----------

Brat (08-27-2020),Jen (08-27-2020),jirqoadai (08-27-2020),Madison (08-27-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I'm happy you are alive, my friend! So sorry it is a mess there!  That is scary as hell; keep us posted, please?


Thank you, @Brat! 
There's just too much to relay and many unknowns as cleanup begins. 

It was bad but one saving grace was the constant forward movement of Laura at 15mph.
I saw some footage on tv of a storm chaser in his car slightly south of LC. He had gear and was equipped. It was ferocious as he filmed,  but he said the high end winds of 115 and above( he recorded 137) only lasted about 25-30 minutes. Lordy , that's plenty enough for me!
90mph is pretty scary.

The NWS Doppler radar in LC recorded a wind reading of 132 before it was totally destroyed leaving the area with no tornado detection system close enough pick up the storm in its entirety, although I beleive the Fort Polk Doppler had partial coverage to the west and north of Alexandria. 

Outer bands arrived here at about 4 this morning and were peaking around 6 am - 9am with frequent gusts to 65 and sustained winds of 40. I'm thankful Laura stuck to its path. I wish i was just a little further away, though. Lol.

There is lots of tree damage with small to medium size limbs on the ground and broken, hanging limbs in the trees that will eventually turn brown and fall. Thet were heavy with pecans.
The ground is covered with large, green, loose pecans the wind knocked down. They needed about 4 more weeks to mature. 

It could be worse. Most of these limbs I can clear with the limb rake and tractor, and then pile them with a blade or front-end loader. If it's dry enough Sunday or Monday, I'll start.

So far, 4 lives have been lost. All to falling trees.
Not many pics are coming out of the Cameron landfall area because you can't get in there yet. I have watched some drone footage in various locations. Lots of heavy damage in the direct path. Especially north of Cameron and south of LC in the town of Hackberry. Looks like wind and surge/wave action destroyed most of those homes together, mostly the force of the water.

I've had power all along. There are almost one million customers without power. I would speculate that translates into 3-4 million people.


The winds have died down and the sun is shining!
And as I typed this, i lost power.  :Geez:  :Thinking:  :Dontknow:   :Wtf20:

----------

2cent (08-27-2020),Brat (08-27-2020),Jen (08-27-2020),Madison (08-27-2020)

----------


## Brat

Thanks for the update!  Gosh this situation is awful.  I'm sorry for your pecan crop.  I haven't been glued to the TV lately; have the Natl Guard arrived?  FEMA?

----------

Madison (08-27-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Thanks for the update!  Gosh this situation is awful.  I'm sorry for your pecan crop.  I haven't been glued to the TV lately; have the Natl Guard arrived?  FEMA?


Gaurd is doing a wonderful job assisting locals. FEMA is here.
There is a news team trying to get into the Holly Beach, Grand Cheniere, Cameron area.

KATC live stream.

----------

2cent (08-27-2020),Brat (08-28-2020),Madison (08-27-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

So sorry for all the damage, it must be heartbreaking to see, but you are alive and well and that is really all that matters and makes it a very good day.

----------

2cent (08-27-2020),Brat (08-28-2020),Madison (08-27-2020)

----------


## Madison

@HawkTheSlayer

Phewww happy you`re alive and I guess the lot of work to do
after that shit 

I would shit my pants ...I hate high winds

----------

Brat (08-28-2020)

----------


## Jen

> What a mess! Here and there, and everywhere.
> I have no words.


I'm just glad to see you here.  I don't know why I am just now seeing this..........Glad you're okay.

----------

Brat (08-28-2020),Madison (08-27-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Thanks for the update!  Gosh this situation is awful.  I'm sorry for your pecan crop.  I haven't been glued to the TV lately; have the Natl Guard arrived?  FEMA?





> So sorry for all the damage, it must be heartbreaking to see, but you are alive and well and that is really all that matters and makes it a very good day.





> @HawkTheSlayer
> 
> Phewww happy you`re alive and I guess the lot of work to do
> after that shit 
> 
> I would shit my pants ...I hate high winds





> I'm just glad to see you here.  I don't know why I am just now seeing this..........Glad you're okay.


Thank all you wonderful ladies.
I grow weary but it will take more than 4 or 5 cats to kill me.

----------

Brat (08-28-2020),Jen (08-27-2020),Madison (08-28-2020)

----------


## 2cent

Gosh, @HawkTheSlayer, I've been reading along, a thanks here and there, but was awaiting that update to say anything, seeing as I was so far behind.

Thank Heavens you are here to tell about it!  So sorry for the limb loss and damage.  Gonna be some work to that, no doubt.  But still, it was good news to hear from YOU.  Ahh.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Gosh, @HawkTheSlayer, I've been reading along, a thanks here and there, but was awaiting that update to say anything, seeing as I was so far behind.
> 
> Thank Heavens you are here to tell about it!  So sorry for the limb loss and damage.  Gonna be some work to that, no doubt.  But still, it was good news to hear from YOU.  Ahh.


Who needs arms and legs anyway?  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

2cent (08-28-2020)

----------


## 2cent

> Who needs arms and legs anyway?


Goofball!   :Geez:   :Rofl:

----------



----------


## 2cent

So, @HawkTheSlayer, how- or what - is the the outlook from where you're sitting today?

FWIW, Entergy included us in their recorded phone message telling their customers to prepare, etc.  You can't know how guilty I feel for the nice, soft, (much needed), rain we got last night; followed by what nobody could call much more than strong breeze today.  (Okay, so it's gusty.)  IOW, we got your leftovers.

Anyway, got a plan of action yet, or is it too soon?


(Another fwiw.  Some years back, my sister nicknamed me, "Double-Trouble."  Dunno what instigated that thought.   :Dontknow:  )

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> So, @HawkTheSlayer, how- or what - is the the outlook from where you're sitting today?
> 
> FWIW, Entergy included us in their recorded phone message telling their customers to prepare, etc.  You can't know how guilty I feel for the nice, soft, (much needed), rain we got last night; followed by what nobody could call much more than strong breeze today.  (Okay, so it's gusty.)  IOW, we got your leftovers.
> 
> Anyway, got a plan of action yet, or is it too soon?
> 
> 
> (Another fwiw.  Some years back, my sister nicknamed me, "Double-Trouble."  Dunno what instigated that thought.   )


It's raining heavily today . I will rest. If it's not too wet tomorrow,  i will start picking limbs up front at the highway. Those are larger and some will have to be cut with the chainsaw. I will load these onto a trailer by hand. After I get past my house and the shop, I'll hook the limb rake to the tractor and start dragging limbs in the orchard and under native trees while trying to centralize  the dragged material.  After I finish that, i will hook the blade to the tractor and push the dragged limbs into piles to be burned. At this time, i will also push any larger stuff into the piles. I might get my nephew to come with his daddy's tractor and help me with the front end loader.  
I don't know. That's a large tractor(110hp but it's got AC and a sound system)  and he's only 14 but he's gotta learn. I might be able to convince him. Lol. 
And more than 50% of what I have to clean is on his daddy's place, anyway. 

My brother is working a long term job in South Texas and only flys home every 6 weeks.

I prolly won't even get a thank you but it will give me something constructive to do. 

I didnt get on the roof yet but I don't see any structural damage of any kind around here.

----------

2cent (08-28-2020),Brat (08-28-2020),Daily Bread (08-28-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> So, @HawkTheSlayer, how- or what - is the the outlook from where you're sitting today?
> 
> FWIW, Entergy included us in their recorded phone message telling their customers to prepare, etc.  You can't know how guilty I feel for the nice, soft, (much needed), rain we got last night; followed by what nobody could call much more than strong breeze today.  (Okay, so it's gusty.)  IOW, we got your leftovers.
> 
> Anyway, got a plan of action yet, or is it too soon?
> 
> 
> (Another fwiw.  Some years back, my sister nicknamed me, "Double-Trouble."  Dunno what instigated that thought.   )


I already know you bad.  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

In the best way possible.  :Cool20:

----------

2cent (08-28-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

I got some heavy winds up here last night and now I'm raking up pecans , crawfish and empty Pabst cans . 
You want em back Hawk ?

----------

2cent (08-28-2020),Brat (08-28-2020)

----------


## 2cent

> It's raining heavily today . I will rest. If it's not too wet tomorrow,  i will start picking limbs up front at the highway. Those are larger and some will have to be cut with the chainsaw. I will load these onto a trailer by hand. After I get past my house and the shop, I'll hook the limb rake to the tractor and start dragging limbs in the orchard and under native trees while trying to centralize  the dragged material.  After I finish that, i will hook the blade to the tractor and push the dragged limbs into piles to be burned. At this time, i will also push any larger stuff into the piles. I might get my nephew to come with his daddy's tractor and help me with the front end loader.  
> I don't know. That's a large tractor(110hp but it's got AC and a sound system)  and he's only 14 but he's gotta learn. I might be able to convince him. Lol. 
> And more than 50% of what I have to clean is on his daddy's place, anyway. 
> 
> My brother is working a long term job in South Texas and only flys home every 6 weeks.
> 
> I prolly won't even get a thank you but it will give me something constructive to do. 
> 
> I didnt get on the roof yet but I don't see any structural damage of any kind around here.


Wow.  Gotcher work cut out for ya, dontcha.  Sounds like Mother Nature has found a way to keep you out of trouble for quite a while.

Yeah, your nephew is plenty old enough.  But whatcha gotta do is convince him that a smaller tractor would be the thing for him, leaving his daddy's for you to drive.  (Ve have our vays.)

Or ....pick me!  pick me!  I loves me some _power._

----------

Brat (08-28-2020),Daily Bread (08-28-2020)

----------


## 2cent

> I already know you bad. 
> 
> In the best way possible.


Shhh.  Don't tell anybody.

----------



----------


## 2cent

> I got some heavy winds up here last night and now I'm raking up pecans , crawfish and empty Pabst cans . 
> You want em back Hawk ?


Oh, so _that's_ what was skimmin' on past our house last night.

----------

Daily Bread (08-28-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Hawks world is felt all over this country . Thank god

----------

2cent (08-28-2020),Brat (08-28-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I got some heavy winds up here last night and now I'm raking up pecans , crawfish and empty Pabst cans . 
> You want em back Hawk ?


Yes, i do. All of them can be sold.

----------

Brat (08-28-2020),Daily Bread (08-28-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Wow.  Gotcher work cut out for ya, dontcha.  Sounds like Mother Nature has found a way to keep you out of trouble for quite a while.
> 
> Yeah, your nephew is plenty old enough.  But whatcha gotta do is convince him that a smaller tractor would be the thing for him, leaving his daddy's for you to drive.  (Ve have our vays.)
> 
> Or ....pick me!  pick me!  I loves me some _power._


I won't ask to borrow most anything. Except hand tools which I return as soon as I finish.

----------

2cent (08-28-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Oh, so _that's_ what was skimmin' on past our house last night.


Courtesy of @MrMike

crawfishfestival.jpg

----------

Brat (08-28-2020),MrMike (08-28-2020)

----------


## 2cent

> Hawks world is felt all over this country . Thank god


Aw, now if that weren't a keen sentiment.   :Smiley20:

----------

Brat (08-28-2020),Daily Bread (08-28-2020)

----------


## 2cent

> I won't ask to borrow most anything. Except hand tools which I return as soon as I finish.


Oh, never!  Especially not a man's tractor.  He'd sooner lend you his wife.  

And nobody'd blame him, either.  (Likely, not even his wife.)

----------

Daily Bread (08-28-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Aw, now if that weren't a keen sentiment.


Cause that's just the type of guy I am . :Thumbsup20:

----------

2cent (08-28-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Cause that's just the type of guy I am .


I see. So that's why you moved to Lawn-Guyland!

----------

2cent (08-28-2020),Daily Bread (08-28-2020)

----------


## 2cent

> Cause that's just the type of guy I am .


Yep, that be you.  Juz all heart.

----------

Daily Bread (08-28-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

I got me more of a Bronx accent that I can't shake . It sucks cause everyone thinks I'm connected and people tend to stay away from me . The wife says it could be because of my excess flatulence .

----------

2cent (08-28-2020),Brat (08-28-2020)

----------


## 2cent

> I got me more of a Bronx accent that I can't shake . It sucks cause everyone thinks I'm connected and people tend to stay away from me . The wife says it could be because of my excess flatulence .


lol.  Out of which end?




 :F Run:

----------

Daily Bread (08-28-2020)

----------


## jirqoadai

> I won't ask to borrow most anything. Except hand tools which I return as soon as I finish.


............think twice, and take this good advice from me..........

----------


## MrMike

> Courtesy of @MrMike
> 
> Attachment 52261


Oh yeah!!  Be down in a few weeks.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Oh yeah!!  Be down in a few weeks.


Tonnerre et E'clair! Laissez Les Bon Temps Rouler!

----------


## JustPassinThru

So...are you well, in your person?  Has the storm passed?

I'm slightly out of touch of Fake Nooze, right now.  I am assuming the eye has passed inland.

Cleanup will be....a bugger.  No other way to put it.

If you are well and the roof held, it's all good.

----------

Brat (08-28-2020)

----------

